# Five Men Running: The Spanish story hour (last updated Oct 25th)



## Someone (Aug 28, 2002)

Si la hay en francés, ¿Porqué no en español? Pero no me he tomado el trabajo de tomar notas sobre la campaña que hemos estado jugando sólo por el orgullo lingüístico, sino también para dar un poco a conocer mi propio mundo de juego y mi grupo de jugadores, los más salaos del universo. Somos todos andaluces y me temo que habrá un buen número de modismos, giros idiomáticos y localismos. Por no hablar de los exabruptos, que se dan como hongos en nuestra mesa de juego, el glorioso comedor de Alfonso, uno de los jugadores. ¡Gracias que éste foro sólo filtra el inglés!

Sería largo y aburrido empezar a contar de forma enciclopédica el trasfondo del mundo y la historia previa de los personajes, así que empezaré directamente por la acción y dejaré que la campaña explique sus peculiaridades sola conforme avanza. ¡Espero que lo disfrutéis!

* * *

Nefneher, el Alto sacerdote, servidor supremo del Dios como revela el elaborado pectoral de oro que lleva sobre su piel oscura, contempla la ciudad de Shanib y el poderoso río Nalai desde la torre de la calzada, la más alta de la Ciudadela. A sus pies, y a su derecha, el imponente bastión de entrada a la ciudadela se dispone a cerrar sus puertas; detrás de él, los palacios, jardines y caminos de la Ciudadela se preparan para el descanso nocturno, vigilados por un sinnúmero de guardias. El palacio del Dios reluce con los últimos rayos del día.
Fuera del recinto sagrado, se extiende el Barrio, constituído por una serie caótica de recintos amurallados que separan los estratos sociales y ocupaciones. Más allá de ellos, las chozas y chabolas de aquellos que no pueden permitirse vivir dentro de un recinto rodean la ciudad creando un laberinto de paredes de adobe.
Una calzada (llamada el porteo) separa la ciudad del puerto fluvial y a pesar de lo avanzado del día sigue habiendo un goteo de estibadores que llevan a cuestas mercancías hacia los almacenes de la ciudad. Y rodeando el ancho río y los canales de irrigación a ambos lados en una línea ininterrumpida de cientos de millas, las casas de tela de los campesinos en medio de los campos cultivados que se alimentan del agua del río, sólo protegidos del desierto árido por una estrecha franja de hierba.
Otra persona llega por las escaleras a la cúspide de la torre hexagonal, escoltado por dos guardias que Nefneher despide con un gesto desdeñoso. El recien llegado contempla la escuálida figura del sacerdote y se inclina ante él en una actitud tan humillante que termina resultando desagradable. “Es mejor hacerlo” –reflexiona- “ante quien puede arrancar el alma del cuerpo con un solo pensamiento.” 

- Levántate, Husié, y no temas. No suelo gastar mis energías en arrancar almas por capricho.

Husié se estremece cuando comprende que el sacerdote puede leerle la mente.

- Puedo hacerlo tan fácilmente como leo las escrituras de los muros de palacio. Ahora infórmame de las actividades de tu amo Nercoth y hazlo verazmente, puesto que sabré si mientes.

- Sí, oh mi señor. Nercoth ya ha contratado a cinco hombres que tratarán de llevarse a Tahi pronto.
- Descríbelos. 

- Parecen experimentados, oh mi señor. Hay dos cazadores de monstruos del norte; uno alto y fuerte como una torre, se llama Rigtar. El otro tiene piel de color oliva y lleva un salan*; ese es Wojann.

- Continúa.

- Hay uno que debe ser un mago, creo que hermético**, de piel y pelo blancos, no muy alto; no mide más de un kal y una cuarta. Se llama Azhel. Y uno, más pequeño aún, con aspecto de simio, que dice llamarse Rurikk.

- ¿Quién es el último? Piensa.

- Imtohep, oh mi señor. Parece ser un sacerdote, lleva el pectoral de cobre. De estatura media y piel oscura, bastante cabezón. Según mi amo Nercoht son de lo mejor que se puede encontrar en la ciudad.

- Recuerdo a Imtohep. Fue expulsado, y era poderoso. Confío en que sus compañeros sean tan competentes como él. Has cumplido bien con tu cometido; serás recompensado.

Se produce un incómodo silencio.

- No me gusta lo que piensas. He dicho que serás recompensado, mas no ahora. Esto aún no ha terminado; tendrás tu dinero cuando esto llegue a buen término. Vete y sigue informando.

Husié vuelve a inclinarse y baja las escaleras de la torre, tratando de pensar sólo cosas agradables al alto sacerdote. En su camino se cruza con un hombre, de cabeza de león, que lleva el cetro de oro de los oficiales de la guardia en una garra. 

- ¿Has estado escuchando?

- Sí, oh mi señor. La guardia de la puerta estará atenta a la llegada de esos individuos.

- Pueden elegir no entrar por la puerta. No es prudente mandar un espía común a vigilarles; se darían cuenta, lo interrogarían, y todo podría estropearse. Ya me encargaré de ello. Pero cuando traten de raptar a Tahi, _deben_ tener éxito. ¿Está claro?

- Sí, oh mi señor. Daré las órdenes oportunas para que la guardia sea retirada del templo de solaz en el momento oportuno.

- ¡Imbécil! De hacerlo así tanto o más daría que hiciéramos salir a la sacerdotisa de las murallas. Debe _parecer_ que el rescate ha sido difícil, ¿lo comprendes?

- Sí, sí, ruego que me perdonéis. Pondré a los peores guardias a vigilar el templo de solaz y mantendé a la Brigada Brutal en su cuartel.

- Eso está mejor. Yo me encargaré que el templo de meditación permanezca ajeno al asunto; pero recuerda que ésto debe permanecer secreto. Ahora me iré, el dios reclama mi presencia. 

Y Nefneher desaparece en el aire con un destello de electricidad estática.

*Un arma consistente en una corta asta con cuchillas en ambos extremos. Hay una gran variedad de modelos, según el tipo de hoja que se monte. A pesar de ser un arma doble, es bastante común.
**O sea, hechicero; la traducción de la clase Sorcerer en el reglamento en castellano.


----------



## ForceUser (Aug 28, 2002)

Argh! I'm going to have to pull out my high school Spanish book and translate. 

About time we had a Latin story hour around here!


----------



## DoctorB (Aug 28, 2002)

Por fin, puedo practicar mi castellano y leer de jugando (o "gaming" como digo en ingles) al mismo tiempo.  

[Vivía en España en 1995-6 y me encanta Andalucia.  En cual parte viveis?  He perdido tantas palabras que no se si podria escribir bastante bien.  Pido perdon por mis muchos equivocaciones.]

Un buen empiezo!


----------



## Someone (Aug 29, 2002)

Somos de Cádiz, DoctorB. Y no hay que disculparse; a veces a mí no hay quien me entienda con el inglés. 

Para los que no sepan mucho de España, eso está en el extremo sur. Si podéis localizar el estrecho de Gibraltar ya lo tenéis. Buen clima, buena comida, chicas guapas y mucho paro  

Para que sepáis cuándo buscar, publicaré las actualizaciones los miércoles y sábados


----------



## Someone (Aug 30, 2002)

Unas horas antes, cuando aún era de día, dos figuras se abren camino por el barrio de la gran ciudad de Shanib. Concretamente, por la parte más pobre y cochambrosa del barrio, el lugar donde va a parar, como en un colector, toda la porquería humana de la ciudad. El suelo pisoteado constantemente dejó hace tiempo de ser tierra para convertirse en una mezcla de barro seco, agua sucia y deyecciones de hombres y animales; el caldo de cultivo perfecto para infecciones capaces de pudrir la carne de un hombre en cuestión de días. Brotan de éste suelo chozas de ladrillos de adobe, sin que nada adorne las paredes de ladrillo de barro y paja. Su disposición es caótica: en las zonas y recintos del Barrio donde hay artesanos o vendedores, tienden a organizarse en calles, pero aquí cada uno hace su cada donde el dios le dio a entender. La entrada de las viviendas está protegida por una estera, protección suficiente para los que saben que no tienen nada que merezca la pena robar. Y en medio de éste paisaje, lo peor de la gente se mueve por las calles, acecha tras las esquinas, pulula por los callejones y chozas y trata de cambiar o vender lo poco que tienen, que en muchos casos son ellos mismos. 

- Vaya ciénaga infecta. ¿Qué estamos haciendo aquí? –dice Rigtar-

- Tratando de conseguir algún dinero –contesta Wojann-

- No parece que los que viven aquí tengan mucho que gastar.

- Sin embargo, el comerciante nos citó en ésta zona.

Rigtar impresiona por su tamaño: casi 7 pies y medio, y el enorme martillo que cuelga de un tahalí que le cruza el pecho sobre la malla. Wojann, a su lado, va también armado: un salan,  un asta con dos extremos largos y afilados, cruza su espalda sujeta por una tira de cuero. Aunque no llega ni al hombro de su compañero, ambos parecen un equipo bien compenetrado.

- A ver chavalín: ¿Sabes dónde está la casa de Rexor? –dice Wojann a un niño que pasa cerca. 

El niño (que corretea por las calles como vino al mundo) asiente con su cabecita de zorro. (Literalmente. Tiene cabeza de zorro)

- ¿Y puedes decirnos cómo ir?

El niño extiende la mano, palma arriba, en un gesto inequívoco. 

- Qué cabroncete –dice Rigtar- Anda, Wojann, dale un cobre y que nos lleve. 

Tras el intercambio de la pequeña pieza cuadrada de cobre, el crío lo único que dice es:

- Podéis llegar poniendo un pie delante del otro –y echa a correr desesperado por una callejuela-

No llega muy lejos. Wojann reacciona con la velocidad del rayo, y corriendo a una velocidad innatural, salta por encima del pequeño estafador rebotando sobre un muro de adobe con un salto mortal, cortándole el paso. Pronto, el niño desnudo de cabeza de zorro  señala el camino a nuestros protagonistas atrapado por el puño de Rigtar, que lo deja en el suelo tan pronto llegan a su destino. 
Éste consiste en una choza tal como las otras. Cuando Wojann aparta la estera que hace de puerta, se encuentra con una puerta de madera que un hombre alto y de piel escamosa se encarga de abrir desde dentro. El hombre les conduce al lóbrego interior, en el que esperan otros tres porteadores y una sencilla silla de manos cubierta, y descubre otra estera, ésta en el suelo: oculta una trampilla, cubierta por una fina capa de tierra y arcilla. Eso ya es más extraño.

La trampilla se abre para revelar una corta escalera de madera, que lleva a una habitación subterránea iluminada por una lámpara de arcilla. Sentados cada uno en su estera aguardan ya Imtohep, Rurikk, Azhel y un cuarto hombre, corpulento y calvo, vestido con un taparrabo púrpura, que lleva varios anillos y collares de oro. El olor de la comida flota en el aire; una fuente con pescado espera entre los asistentes, cada uno de los cuales dispone de una tabla que hace las veces de mesa. Diez hombres armados con arcos con flechas negras permanecen de espaldas a la pared.

- Un movimiento sospechoso, un signo de concentración más grande del necesario para cortar un trozo de pescado y emplearemos esto –dice uno de ellos sosteniendo una de las crueles flechas explosivas-

- Bésame el culo –es la contestación de Wojann-

- ¡Paz, paz! –interrumpe el hombre gordo-  Sentaos, amigos, y servios Siento el recibimiento, pero sé que sabréis disculparlo Volveré a presentarme. Me llamo Nercoth y soy un pobre comerciante. Mis barcos parten hacia Henmiar en busca de piedra, metal y madera y ay, pocas veces vuelven.

- Ahórrate los lamentos –dice Rurikk- Sabemos que estas forrado. ¿Qué quieres de nosotros? 

- Daros la oportunidad de ganar un buen dinero. ¿Qué otra cosa puede interesaros, y qué más puedo ofrecer yo? Busco a los mejores ladrones de Shanib. Me he informado bien, y sólo vosotros seríais capaces de hacer lo que os voy a pedir.

- Agradezco el cumplido. ¿Y de qué se trata?

- Ya que queréis ir directamente al grano... Tengo un gran interés en una sacerdotisa del dios*. Me he gastado una fortuna con ella, pero no es bastante. La quiero sólo para mí, a tiempo completo. 

- No puedes dejar de pensar en ella.

- ¡Bien que lo sabes! 

- Mal negocio está haciendo, amigo. Cuídese de las mujeres, y más de una sacerdotisa.

- Dejadme mis asuntos personales a mí; en cuanto a los negocios, como dices, serán buenos para vosotros, porque estoy dispuesto a pagar un alto precio.

- ¿Cómo de alto? ¿Sabe lo que nos está pidiendo? Los templos son como fortalezas; y siendo el de la ciudadela donde está el dios, será el edificio protegido por humanos más impenetrable del mundo.

- Respecto a lo segundo, eso no es exactamente asunto mío. En cuanto a la primera pregunta, no tiene sentido que hablemos si ni siquiera consideráis correr el riesgo.

- Yo estoy dispuesto a aceptar –dice Azhel- Si la paga es buena. No es imposible salir de la Ciudadela. Pero veamos a cuánto puede empujarle su lujuria.

Nercoth no dice nada; sólo coge un saquito de lino que guardaba en una caja cercana y vacía sobre la estera que cubre el suelo unos ochenta pequeños rectángulos de oro marcados con el símbolo de la ciudad**. Una fortuna. Pero tal como las muestra las vuelve a meter en el saco. 

- Serán vuestras si hacéis lo que os pido. Y no es lujuria; estoy genuinamente enamorado; cada día que ella debe ejercer su trabajo es una cuchillada para mí.

- De acuerdo –dice Azhel- Por mí está bien. Pero necesitamos algo de dinero por adelantado. 

- Claro. ¿La mitad ahora y la mitad después? 

- No está mal –dice Rurikk esperanzado.

- Mejor la mitad luego y la otra mitad después. ¿Creéis que me chupo el dedo? No he llegado a donde estoy fiándome de la gente, menos de ladrones como vosotros.

- No me refería a eso –contesta a Azhel- Sino al modo que emplearemos para entrar en el templo. Ya se ha dicho que es una fortaleza; está férreamente vigilado y cuenta con protección mágica tanto para dentro como para fuera. Todo el mundo sabe eso. Salir, ya veremos cómo salimos. Para entrar, podemos hacerlo como clientes, y eso cuesta dinero. 

- Es razonable. De acuerdo, os adelantaré un par de Kal de oro. Eso bastará, si estáis todos de acuerdo.

- Lo estamos.


----------



## Someone (Aug 30, 2002)

- Entonces el plan está claro y es bien sencillo –dice Azhel- Entraremos en el templo como clientes y aprovechamos para pasar un buen rato. A medianoche tratamos de reunirnos para buscar a la sacerdotisa... ¿Cómo se llamaba?

- Tahi

- ¿Y cómo la sacamos de la ciudadela?

- ¿Puedes hacer invisibles a seis personas?

- Me costaría gran parte de mis fuerzas. Además, si estás pensando en salir invisibles del templo, no funcionará; la protección del templo disipará la invisibilidad tan pronto salgamos y quedaremos a plena vista de los guardias.

- Entonces emplearemos algo más de sigilo. –interrumpe Rigtar- Buscamos a Tahi, la dormimos de un mamporro para llevárnosla sin que haga ruido, y empleamos al monito para explorar los pasillos y prevenirnos de los guardias. Salimos el templo sin que nos vean, o por lo menos sin armar mucho jaleo. Una vez fuera nos haces a todos invisibles y salimos de la ciudadela.

- ¿A quién llamas “monito”? –dice Rurikk

- ¿Cómo? –dice Azhel, ignorando a Rurikk-

- Por la puerta, cuando la abran al amanecer.

- ¡La invisibilidad no durará tanto!

- Bueno, pues la abrimos nosotros mismos.

- Rigtar, no es un simple portalón, sino un bastión provisto de una doble puerta y rastrillo, cada uno comandado por una palabra de mando secreta. A lo mejor en el norte no tenéis esas cosas, pero aquí, en Nalai, las cosas son diferentes –dice Imtohep-

- Bueno, estamos de suerte, para eso puedo usar la magia para hacer que todos podáis volar –dice Azhel- Pero debe ser cuando estemos fuera del templo, o de lo contrario la prohibición nos anulará el conjuro cuando tratemos de salir.

- No será necesario que emplees esa magia conmigo –dice Wojann- Puedo saltar el muro exterior fácilmente. 

- ¿Cómo... quieras. Ya tenemos un plan, sólo hay que esperar al momento oportuno.

Eso era el “plan”, no precisamente un prodigio de estrategia. Aunque de todas formas, suelen ser muy diferente de lo que luego termina pasando; es algo que les ocurre incluso a los Altos Sacerdotes capaces de arrancar el alma con un solo pensamiento.


----------



## Someone (Aug 31, 2002)

Hay algunas cosas que deberían haber ido en uno de los mensajes anteriores y que por alguna razón no han aparecido. No hay problema, ahí van:

- La moneda que se usa comunmente es la de plata, con un valor similar al de la pieza de oro normal de D&D. Una pieza de oro equivale a 120 de plata. Ambas monedas son rectangulares, marcadas con el nombre jeroglífico de la ciudad donde se han acuñado. 

- El Dios no es exactamente un dios en el sentido común de D&D. Es un hombre de carne y hueso con facultades divinas -o eso es al menos lo que _cree_ la gente, incluido los personajes jugadores- Supuestamente, es el ser más poderoso del mundo, aunque no salga de palacio.

De hecho, dios es un término que se usa con facilidad, y se aplica a seres muy poderosos. Un personaje de nivel alto, no necesariamente épico, podría ser llamado así.

- Ni los sacerdotes ni las sacerdotisas son clérigos. Las sacerdotisas son técnicamente el harén del Dios, y cómo a él no le importa compartirlas, el Templo del solaz es en realidad un prostíbulo muy caro. Los sacerdotes son los encargados de la administración y el gobierno, y son bien magos, psiónicos o expertos. 

- La mayoría de las clases de personaje han sido retocadas cuando no alteradas totalmente, y estamos usando un sistema alternativo de poderes psiónicos que ésta camapaña se encarga de testear.


----------



## Horacio (Aug 31, 2002)

Ey, me gusta!

Ya iba siendo hora de encontrar una historia en español por aqui...


----------



## Someone (Aug 31, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *Ey, me gusta!
> 
> Ya iba siendo hora de encontrar una historia en español por aqui... *




La verdad, casi contaba contigo  

Sinceramente, creo que lo que viene es mucho mejor que lo poco visto hasta ahora.


----------



## Horacio (Sep 1, 2002)

Someone said:
			
		

> *
> 
> La verdad, casi contaba contigo
> 
> Sinceramente, creo que lo que viene es mucho mejor que lo poco visto hasta ahora. *




Podias haberme avisado, casi se me pasa ver tu historia! 

Pues a la expectativa estoy. Por ahora me esta gustando mucho.


----------



## Someone (Sep 3, 2002)

Al principio todo va bien. Los cinco secuestradores –nuestros protagonistas- guardan cola en la entrada del bastión de entrada a la ciudadela, a la sombra de las plataformas de lanzadores de cohetes, y entran después de pagar la alta tarifa. Rigtar, Rurikk y Wojann se sienten casi indefensos sin sus armas y echan alguna mirada nerviosa a los guardias, pero no hay ningún problema. 

- No despertemos sospechas  -dice Azhel- Paseemos un rato y reunámonos en el templo cuando suene la próxima hora. 

Todos están de acuerdo, y pasan un rato agradable paseando por los jardines, las calzadas empedradas, estanques poblados de coloridas plantas acuáticas, palacios y templos bellamente alzados y pintados, y agujas de piedra grabadas con las grandes gestas del dios en su lucha contra los demonios y ángeles. Procurando pensar en cualquier otra cosa que no sea su tarea, por si acaso hay un sacerdote cerca capaz de leer la mente...

Casi una hora después el grupo está reunido cerca del Templo de solaz, donde se encuentran las sacerdotisas, y entran sin tardar más. El primer recinto del templo es un patio amurallado, adornado con columnas policromadas, donde un sacerdote cobra las entradas y un escriba se encarga de llevar el registro y la contabilidad. Hay un continuo ir y venir de gente; guardias, clientes y servidores cruzan el patio de un lado a otro o lo vigilan atentamente a la luz de las lámparas de aceite, puesto que el sol ya se ha puesto.

Parece que hay algún retraso. Al menos, a través de la puerta abierta del fondo, pueden verse a las sacerdotisas, en traje de faena.

- No me termina de gustar esto. –dice Imtohep-

- ¿Porqué?

- Intuición... Mira, cierran la puerta. Y aquél hombre ha dicho algo al sacerdote. 

El sacerdote mencionado se inclina en su estera y murmura algo al escriba. Luego se levanta y sale del recinto andando nerviosamente. 

- Vámonos de la Ciudadela –dice Imtohep a los otros-

- ¿Qué? ¿Porqué? ¿Qué pasa? –dice Wojann-

- Aquél sacerdote nos estaba esperando. Ha ido a avisar a los guardias.

- ¿Cómo lo sabes?

- ¿Hace falta que te lo diga? ¡Vámonos rápido! –cuchichea el ex sacerdote entre dientes-

- Nos han traicionado –dice Rigtar- Dejad que le ponga las manos encima a Nercoth y averiguará porqué me llaman _berserk. _

Sin necesitar más el grupo se apresura hacia la salida. Sin embargo, encuentran su paso bloqueado por los guardias de la puerta.

- Alto. Nadie puede abandonar el Templo.

- Tenemos permiso especial –dice Imtohep, mirando fijamente al guardia-

- Si, es verdad –contesta el guardia, hablando lentamente- Tienen permiso especial. Dejadles pasar.

La _Falsa verdad_ de Imtohep permite al grupo salir. Ya rodean el estanque flanqueado de palmeras, cuando ven que se acercan dos grupos de guardias. Uno, encabezado por el sacerdote que salió del templo; el otro por un hombre gordo que empuña el cetro de oro de los capitanes, ladra otra orden: “¡Cogedles! ¡Que no escapen!”  Y por lo que se ve, otros dos sacerdotes van con él. Sólo queda una cosa por hacer.

- ¡A por ellos!

- ¡Daos presos! 

- ¡Salgamos de aquí! –exclama Wojann-

- Si pudiera hacer volar a Rigtar, podríamos salir con él –dice Azhel-

- Pues entonces nosotros te defenderemos mientras empleas ese hechizo –dice Wojann- Que ninguno de vosotros se aleje; esperad a que vengan y que no alcancen a Azhel.

A pesar de no conocerse hace mucho, actúan como un grupo bien compenetrado. Imtohep _Recoloca_ el salan de uno de los guardias justo enfrente de Wojann, que coge el arma al vuelo y la blande con la elegancia y velocidad de quien es un experto; él, Rurikk y Rigtar se preparan para rechazar a los guardias, que cargan confiados pero sin mucha efectividad; Wojann acaba con dos de ellos en cuanto se ponen a tiro, y los otros apenas consiguen rasguñar al poderoso Rigtar mientras Azhel y los sacerdotes intercambian conjuros y ataques psiónicos. Imtohep rechaza un asalto psíquico, mientras que Azhel invoca las llamas infernales: un círculo rojo aparece brevemente debajo de los sacerdotes más alejados justo antes de que una columna de fuego los engulla. Sólo uno consigue apartarse a tiempo: del otro sólo queda un esqueleto carbonizado que cae de rodillas al suelo y se desintegra en cenizas.

Wojann mientras actúa como una espiral de muerte, abatiendo a cuatro enemigos en un parpadeo. Sus compañeros aprovechan para coger las armas de los enemigos abatidos, dagas y un salan, y se preparan para rechazar la segunda oleada, los soldados que aparecieron más tarde. Azhel emplea sobre Rigtar su hechizo de vuelo; un brillo breve cubre al guerrero y adopta la forma de unas alas de murciélago insustanciales. En medio de la lucha, tratan de salir volando agarrados al gigante, pero el conjuro de vuelo es dispersado a su vez. Peor aún, más guardias aparecen de los edificios cercanos, y algunos ésta vez empuñan lanzas negras y arcos con flechas negras. Y alertados por el tumulto, varios sacerdotes han aparecido, empleando sus poderes mágicos o mentales para transportarse en un instante. Rurikk hace una última tentativa de esconderse en el estanque cercano, pero es, naturalmente, inútil.

- ¡No hay escapatoria! –exclama Imtohep-

- ¿Qué hacemos entonces?

- Podemos elegir entre los cocodrilos más tarde o hacernos matar ahora –es la respuesta del ex sacerdote- 

Pero ni siquiera esa posibilidad les es ofrecida. Un poderoso conjuro golpea a Wojann y lo derriba al suelo aturdido. Los guardias se abalanzan sobre mago y psíquico y los entierran en una montaña de carne, y Rigtar, a pesar de su rabia, es reducido mientras vaga _Confuso. _


----------



## Horacio (Sep 4, 2002)

Oh oh, parece que tienes problemas...

Me gusta!


----------



## warpmind (Sep 4, 2002)

¡Hostia! ¡Compatriotas por aqui! Que suerte poder escribir un poco sin pensar tanto en como se dice tal o cual en inglés. Ya vi tu banderita en el mapa. Yo soy de Barcelona y ya pensaba que nadie hablaba en cristiano por aqui. Bueno, me estoy partiendo con vuestra partida. Por cierto que gustazo meter tacos aqui sin censura ni nada, coño (¿entrará la eñe?)


----------



## Horacio (Sep 4, 2002)

warpmind said:
			
		

> *Por cierto que gustazo meter tacos aqui sin censura ni nada, coño (¿entrará la eñe?) *




Tu no te fies, que uno de los moderadores (Nemmerle) habla español perfectamente... 

Y si, la eÑe entra muy bien


----------



## warpmind (Sep 4, 2002)

Me gustan mucho las ideas de campaña que habeis usado (lo de dios y todo eso). Hacen que la partida esté mucho mas centrada en las personas de carne y hueso (ves, ésto no sé como lo hubiera dicho en inglés), que es algo que se echa  en falta en d&d, donde parece que todo es el designio de un dios o principe demonio o lo que toque.


----------



## Someone (Sep 5, 2002)

En realidad el "aire" que le hemos dado a la campaña es tirando a la acción manga del tipo exagerado; supongo que se notará más en cuanto empiecen las tortas. 

De hecho, la campaña se me ocurrió más por ganas de variar el típico mundo D&D y darle a la acción un poco más de vistosidad. El dungeon con habitaciones de 3x3 metros me parecía más visto que el TBO. El clima inglés-centroeuropeo está más quemado que mi profesores. El rollo típico del panteón de dioses que va cada cual a su bola ya no se lo cree nadie. Y si veo un otro elfo o gnomo creo que vomitaré.

Así que opté por un clima más mediterráneo, una cultura más exótica, emplear un sistema de razas en lugar de un conjunto de ellas, dar un poco de manga ancha cuando se trata de hacer algo espectacular en medio de la lucha, exagerar con las descripciones de las peleas y emplear algunos de los trucos y consejos del Feng Shui para montar una buena lucha. 

El problema es que me he cargado tantas cosas y he puesto tantas nuevas que las primeras sesiones se me iba en explicar. El sistema de poderes psiónicos es tan complicado que sólo yo lo entiendo. Pero afortunadamente todo va bastante bien hasta ahora, los jugadores se _creen_ la ambientación (modestia aparte, me la he currado durante meses y me ha quedado bastante potable) y no hay problemas graves de desequilibrio entre jugadores. Así que todos felices!


----------



## warpmind (Sep 5, 2002)

El problema de cambiar tantas cosas es que los jugadores se te reboten si ven que no pueden hacer tal cosa que segun los libros pueden o que un enemigo hace algo que las reglas no describen. A veces se toma muy a pecho la mecánica y eso acaba perjudicando al rol. Pero si en tu campaña no has tenido problemas de ese tipo, te felicito.


----------



## Someone (Sep 5, 2002)

Siempre hay jugadores chinchosos, y asumo que ésta campaña no es para todos los gustos. Conozco a dos que no jugarían a nada en lo que no haya elfos; y casualmente son los mismos que mataron a Caos y como recompensa pidieron a los dioses de Dragonlance que le subieran todas las características a 25 (en AD&D)  

Y la mecánica en realidad apenas la he tocado, (con la excepción de los poderes psiónicos, que no se desvía mucho del sistema de lanzamiento de conjuros) El truco está en hacer que, si una cosa no tiene repercusiones a nivel de reglas, no hay porqué chafarle la gracia al PJ (o al monstruo) 

Me explico; suponte que un PJ quiere hacer un ataque sin armas contra un enemigo y dice que le va a lanzar un taburete con el pie. Si el enemigo está al lado y el taburete resulta que hace exactamente el mismo daño que un ataque sin armas, entonces es, a efectos del beneficio que recibe el jugador, igual que un ataque sin armas. ¿Porqué no dejarle lanzar el taburete sin más, si queda mejor, en lugar de comerse el tarro haciendo una regla especial o poniéndole un malus de menos el copón?

Y si un PJ te dice: "¡Ese monstruo no puede hacer eso!" merece que le zurres en la cabeza con la mochila de los manuales. 

Bueno, mañana actualización. ¡No os la perdáis!


----------



## Someone (Sep 6, 2002)

- Mi señor Nefneher

El que habla es el oficial gordo, que se ha apresurado a apuntarse el mérito ante el Alto sacerdote, el servidor supremo del Dios, que permanece sentado en un cojín ante una mesa – apenas una tabla, en realidad- llena de papeles. Un escriba permanece inmóvil a su lado.

- Habla.

- Me congratulo en anunciaros que he desenmascarado un complot para perpetrar un criminal atentado contra el Templo de Solaz. 

Nefneher alza la mirada de la mesa, los ojos entrecerrados en una mueca de disgusto:

- ¿Que tú has hecho qué?

- Este... –la mirada de Nefneher hace temblar la voz del oficial- mi señor, me enteré de algunos movimientos sospechosos por parte de uno de los capitanes. Describía a varios individuos que debían entrar en la ciudadela con una descripción muy precisa, añadiendo que no debían ser molestados. Puesto que el oficial sabía que el templo era el objetivo de esos criminales y ordenó la relajación de la vigilancia sobre él, supuse que es un vil traidor. 

- ¡IMBÉCIL! ¿Qué les ha ocurrido a esos individuos? 

- Han sido apresados, oh mi señor. Ahora están siendo conducidos a... la cámara de... ejecución. Yo... ordené al sacerdote de guardia que estuviese alerta, y permanecí con una tropa de guardias, eso sí, de los peores de la ciudadela, porque los otros habían sido asignados a zonas alejadas del templo... pero sin embargo advertí a algunos de los... sacerdotes... del templo de meditación, y...

Nefneher se ha levantado y mira fijamente al oficial gordo. Y éste cae al suelo, lívido como un cadáver; porque está muerto, su alma separada del cuerpo. Nefneher hace honor a su reputación. 

Luego habla con su escriba:

- La ejecución ya ha sido detenida. Irás hasta la cámara y darás orden de parte del oficial que acabo de matar que los prisioneros sean conducidos a una de las celdas del barracón nuevo. 

- Pero esas celdas no tienen protección, y hay un sacerdote y un mago hermético entre ellos. 

- ¡Lo sé perfectamente! Luego irás al templo de solaz, te pondrás en contacto con Tahi, y le dirás que venga. Tengo que arreglar el estropicio que ese inútil de capitán arribista ha organizado. Será más útil muerto que vivo; déjalo donde está y ocúpate de que nadie entre en ésta habitación. Mañana avisarás de que acabo de ejecutarle por incompetencia, pero que en mi magnanimidad permitiré que sea resucitado.

- Mañana será probablemente demasiado tarde. No parece ser de los que tienen mucha fuerza de voluntad, y estará verdaderamente muerto.

- ¡ _También_ sé eso! Calla y obedece.

* * *

Rigtar, Wojann, Azhel, Imtohep y Rurikk están encerrados en una húmeda celda de apenas dos metros de lado, adornada como todo mobiliario por una rata muerta. Un estrecho ventanuco trae los primeros resplandores del amanecer. Nuestro grupo se siente sin embargo muy, muy afortunado. Cuando estaban a punto de ser degollados y arrojados a los cocodrilos, llegó la contraorden; los prisioneros serían conducidos a una celda para su interrogatorio. Allí Azhel empleó su magia para remendar las heridas de sus compañeros.

Y aún les aguardaba una sorpresa más. Cuando ya podían ver el cielo clarear a la luz del sol naciente una hermosísima joven envuelta en una delicada túnica de lino blanco fue arrojada a la celda. Su aspecto cortó el aliento al grupo; rostro perfecto, enmarcado en una delicada y espesa cabellera negra, cortada a la altura de los hombros y una espléndida figura que escapa al tímido intento de la túnica por ocultarlo. La tétrica celda parece de repente más acogedora, pero Imtohep no se engaña; es el efecto que causan siempre las sacerdotisas.

- Tú debes ser Tahi –dice Wojann- 

- Lo soy –responde ella- Y vosotros sois los que Nercoth mandó a buscarme para sacarme de la ciudadela. Me temo que me han descubierto; y el castigo por ello es la muerte.

- Lo hubiéramos logrado, pero nos estaban esperando. Nercoth nos ha traicionado. 

- ¡Oh, no puede haber sido él! Alguien de confianza debe haberle vendido.

- ¿Tan segura estás?

- ¿Porqué habría de hacerlo? Es más fácil pensar en alguien cercano a él que buscara una recompensa. En cualquier caso, estamos atrapados.

- Sí, he tratado de echar la puerta abajo –dice Rigtar- Pero no hay manera, es de madera maciza de al menos 15 hojas de ancho. Y éstos dos –señala a Azhel e Imtohep- dicen que no se puede emplear magia o poderes mentales para salir. 

- ¿Qué habéis probado? –dice ella- 

- Nada en realidad –responde Azhel- Sería inútil.

- Oh, vamos –dice Rurikk- Rigtar y la chica tienen razón. El grandullón ha estado dándose cabezazos contra la puerta media hora, y vosotros decís que preferís sacarle brillo al suelo con el taparrabos antes de mover un dedo. ¿Qué necesidad hay de guardar las fuerzas? Si no salimos de aquí somos comida de lagarto.

Azhel suspira y luego hace un gesto desdeñoso con el dedo. Una diminuta sierpe ígnea salta de él hasta alcanzar la puerta, donde se estrella dejando una nubecilla de madera chamuscada y una mancha negra. Azhel e Imtohep se ponen de pie de un salto como si el suelo estuviera al rojo vivo.

- ¿Qué idiota encierra a un mago y a un psiónico en una celda sin protección? –dice Imtohep-

- Da igual, es nuestro día de suerte. ¿Qué podéis hacer?

Imtohep examina el estrecho ventanuco de aireación, bloqueado además por fuertes barras de metal.

- ¿Crees que cabrías por ahí si fuera un poco más grande, Rurikk?

- Si pudiera meter la cabeza, desde luego. Pero las barras están muy juntas.

- Eso no es problema.

Imtohep se concentra en el ventanuco y un extraño efecto ocurre: el espacio se deforma en él, ampliando su volumen como visto a través de una lupa. Azhel no pierde el tiempo y pronuncia unas palabras mágicas: una capa de _invisibilidad_ cae sobre Rurikk. Éste trepa por el ventanuco con la facilidad de un mono (naturalmente) y sin mucho esfuerzo se escurre por entre los barrotes _distorsionados_ antes de que Imtohep los devuelva a la normalidad. 

Poco después la puerta es abierta desde fuera. Pero Rurikk ya no es invisible. 

- ¿Qué ha ocurrido?

- He tenido que dejar inconsciente a un guardia. Démonos prisa. 

Rápidamente se discute el plan de fuga. Wojann se apodera del salan del guardia inconsciente y de su uniforme (es decir, su taparrabos) y su dueño es rápidamente situado en la celda. Azhel vuelve a su vez invisibles a Rigtar y Tahi, y emplea otro conjuro para tomar él mismo la apariencia de un guardia. Imtohep, con su pectoral, tiene todo el aspecto de un sacerdote, y cualquier duda es rápidamente disipada por sus dos acompañantes. Rurikk se escabulle por la puerta con facilidad mientras los guardias se entretienen con Wojann, Azhel e Imtohep. 

Sin perder más tiempo se introducen en la ciudad, pasando por las murallas del pequeño recinto de los taberneros. Allí se dirigen rápidamente a su posada, donde guardan a buen recaudo sus armas y armaduras. Wojann, Rigtar y Rurikk suspiran de alivio al recuperarlas. Mientras, Imtohep habla aparte con Azhel.

- Hay algo extraño en todo esto.

- ¿A qué te refieres?

- He leído la mente de Tahi y es extraño. Continuamente piensa en lo mucho que quiere escapar de la ciudadela.

- No me parece tan extraño. 

- Pero sus pensamientos son repetitivos. Es posible que sean un camuflaje, una encriptación de sus pensamientos puesta por un psiónico hábil.

- ¿No puedes sondearla?

- No he desarrollado aún esa habilidad. 

Azhel piensa unos momentos.

- Hay algo más detrás de todo esto. Y no me gusta que me manipulen. ¿Qué opinas tú, qué es lo que está ocurriendo?

- No tengo ni idea. Pero me parece casi obvio que nos dejaron escapar. Pero si lo hicieron, ¿por qué no dejaron que nos lleváramos a Tahi desde el principio? Hubiera sido más fácil y sencillo.

- A menos que se les ocurriera la idea después de atraparnos. 

- Sea lo que sea, no me fío ya de nadie. Llevemos a Tahi al comerciante y vayámonos de ésta ciudad. 

Imtohep sale y se pone en contacto telepático con Nercoth, citándolo para dentro del siguiente toque del gong, justamente en la posada situada enfrente de la que tienen delante. En ese tiempo, algunas monedas de plata aseguran un lugar en un barco a punto de zarpar. 

La espera se hace larga.

Finalmente, una silla de manos aparece por la estrecha callejuela. Nercoth baja de ella y se introduce en la posada junto a los porteadores. 

- Vamos allá –dice Wojann- 

Azhel emplea conjuros de _volar_ sobre él mismo e Imtohep para mayor seguridad, y Rurikk es de nuevo hecho _invisible_. Los cuatro, junto con Tahi, cruzan la atestada calle y suben hasta la habitación donde les espera Nercoth junto a sus guardaespaldas, mientras Rurikk trepa silenciosamente la fachada exterior. 

- ¿Y nuestro dinero? –dice Wojann-

- Ven conmigo, guapa –dice Nercoth agarrando a Tahi del brazo y llevándola hacia su lado- ¿Dónde está el pequeñajo, el que parecía un mono?

- Rurikk murió en la huida del templo.

Pausa.

- Eso nos ahorra trabajo –comenta Nercoth- Porque no deben quedar testigos...

Una luz blanquísima baña la habitación y se proyecta a través de las ventanas, apagando incluso la del sol. Cuando se apaga, dentro de la habitación hay cinco seres altos y esbeltos, de piel pálida y ojos dorados, vestidos con blancas armaduras resplandecientes que dejan pasar las alas radiantes por el espaldar.


----------



## Someone (Sep 8, 2002)

Triste es pedir, más triste es robar, pero lo más triste es tener qe empujar tu propio thread.


----------



## Horacio (Sep 9, 2002)

Triste es pasar el fin de semana sin internet y no poder leer esta historia hasta el lunes por la mañana


----------



## gordonknox (Sep 10, 2002)

*Buena Honda...*

Vivo en Guatemala y hace unos meses encontre unos players de DnD.  Soy feliz.  Voy a leer tu historias manana.

gk


----------



## Someone (Sep 10, 2002)

Los ángeles saltan volando por las dos ventanas de la habitación, llevándose con ellos a Tahi, mientras uno de ellos llama a las energías mágicas. Rurikk no pierde el tiempo; saltando desde el muro, alcanza al ángel que lleva a Tahi, apareciendo entre un temblor de aire para clavarle ambas dagas por sorpresa. Rurikk cae al suelo con una pirueta y se escabulle rápidamente, sorprendido de haber fallado en degollar al ángel.

Mientras, el hechizo es completado y una detonación hace temblar la ciudad entera. Nubes de polvo saltan por puertas y ventanas, y la deflagración reduce a polvo las endebles vigas haciendo derrumbarse lo que queda del techo con gran estrépito. Rigtar surge de entre los escombros con un rictus de furia en la cara, corriendo en una carga feroz hacia el ángel que lleva a Tahi y en pleno salto le alcanza de lleno con el martillo. ¡CLANG! De no llevar armadura, su oponente estaría muerto. 

La gente que ocupa la calle huye despavorida; en un santiamén pasa de calle concurrida a desierto polvoriento mientras las voces que llaman a la guardia se pierden por los callejones.

* * *

De vuelta en la ciudadela...

- Señor, parece haber disturbios en el recinto de las tabernas.

- ¿Otra vez? Manda que salga la Brigada Brutal, y que hagan un buen escarmiento

* * *

Los dos ángeles que salieron por la otra ventana desenvainan sus espadas y hacen pasadas sobre Rigtar y Rurikk, a los que sólo les salvan sus reflejos de ser decapitados. Pero, haciendo así un grupo, son vulnerables al conjuro de Azhel. Una maraña de hebras pegajosas se extiende a la velocidad del rayo sobre la calle; pero los ángeles son demasiado rápidos y sólo uno de ellos es atrapado en la _telaraña_. También Imtohep ha sobrevivido a la explosión, y alzándose con las alas insustanciales del conjuro de _volar_ asalta la mente del ángel que empleó el conjuro de fuego. Antes de que los ángeles tengan la oportunidad de alejarse, Wojann cruza con un espectacular salto las distancia que le separa del guerrero alado más cercano, y mientras hace equilibrios sobre lo que queda de muro, hace girar el salan en un remolino, hiriendo a su enemigo dos veces a pesar de su espléndida defensa. El ángel contraataca:
Bloqueo, esquiva, salto, las hojas chocan haciendo saltar chispas y finalmente Wojann consigue herir de muerte al ángel, empujando el salan después con más fuerza aún para hacerlo salir por la espalda de la criatura alada.

Otro de ellos pretende remontar el vuelo, antes de escuchar a Rigtar:

- ¡Bicho! ¡Gorrioncillo de pitiminí! ¡Ven a enfrentarte conmigo si tienes lo que hay que tener!

El ángel baja, el pelo blanco oscilando movido por un viento de odio, y es recibido por otro sonoro martillazo de Rigtar. El combate que sigue es rápido y brutal, martillo oscilando a velocidad de vértigo y espada dibujando relámpagos de sangre.
Rurikk salta desde la otra fachada para tratar de clavar una daga por la espalda, y Rigtar termina por estampar el martillo en la frente del ángel, aturdido previamente por otro golpe. 

Los tres ángeles restantes, mientras tanto, se han librado rápidamente de las hebras de la telaraña mediante la fuerza bruta y los conjuros. Arriba la batalla de hechizos adquiere intensidad. El ángel capaz de emplear la magia aprieta los dientes, tratando de sobreponerse al terrible dolor que Imtohep está provocándole y le golpea con un _relámpago_ que el psíquico consigue evitar en parte, mientras el rayo eléctrico sigue su camino y hace volar el tejado de una torrecilla. Azhel libera una ráfaga de algo parecido a serpientes translúcidas, que derriban a otro de los ángeles previamente heridos. 

Sólo quedan dos, y uno de ellos sufre con el atroz asalto mental de Imtohep. Buscando liberarle, el otro se lanza en un picado hacia el psíquico, tajándole en un brazo, pero aún así Imtohep aprieta los dientes y sigue concentrándose. Azhel decide terminar con la situación. Empleando todo el poder que puede reunir, ordena _inmovilizar_ al ángel, que aprisionado por una red de energía oscura, deja de batir sus alas y cae atravesando un techo de paja, mientras el último de ellos pierde la consciencia por el asalto mental y cae a la _telaraña. _


----------



## Someone (Sep 10, 2002)

Los ángeles inconscientes son rematados sin perder tiempo. El grupo ha acabado con sus enemigos, y de paso con la calle. Azhel baja y se quita el polvo con cara de disgusto, mientras los demás tratan de recuperarse de lo que ha pasado.

- Vámonos de aquí –dice Rigtar, sangrando por varios cortes profundos y totalmente exhausto.

- Primero tenemos que llevárnosla –contesta Wojann señalando a Tahi-

- ¡Déjala ahí! Hasta ahora sólo hemos ganado heridas con ella.

- No –contesta Imtohep- Nos hemos metido en algo gordo y quiero saber qué es. Y ella nos lo va a decir. ¿Cómo se elimina ésta porquería? –dice refiriéndose a la _telaraña_-

Un minuto de trabajo con salan y una llama creada por Azhel bastan para separar las hebras de la pared de la fachada; la telaraña cuelga hacia el lado opuesto y se colapsa sobre sí misma, liberando a la sacerdotisa. Azhel parchea después a Rigtar con dos conjuros curativos, mientras Imtohep ordena a su cuerpo auto-repararse. 

Mientras, un rápido examen de los cuerpos no revela nada de interés.

- Vámonos. Los guardias no deberían tardar en llegar.

Rigtar agarra a Tahi, que no abre la boca, y sale detrás de Wojann, que impulsado por sus poderes psiónicos es rápido como el relámpago. Rurikk se sube también al berserk para aumentar su velocidad; con Imtohep y Azhel aún volando a baja altura, llegan rápidamente a la salida del recinto, evitando por los pelos a la brigada brutal: doce soldados de terrible aspecto que acaban de llegar hasta la puerta gracias a sus propios conjuros de _volar_. Nadie se les resiste; su sola presencia provoca el pánico. El grupo huye, ganando la calzada repleta de estibadores sudorosos y corriendo a todo correr hacia el puerto. Nadie, afortunadamente, les impide abordar la barcaza en la que pagaron el pasaje; un bote de fondo plano y una vela escuálida en la que todos se fijan en ellos. Rigtar se sienta en uno de los sacos de kal y se fija en las caras que les están mirando.

- ¿Qué? ¿Algún problema?

- No, no, nada. Que hace calor.

- Bueno, pues a lo vuestro. 

La barquichuela se pierde entre la multitud de embarcaciones que dragan el río, preparándolo para el desbordamiento de principios de año. Impulsado por el viento del norte y la corriente del río, la barcaza no tarda en llegar a la siguiente ciudad, Aseram, a  treinta porteos en la orilla opuesta a Shanib.


----------



## Horacio (Sep 10, 2002)

Me gusta, en serio, me gusta!

Tienes mas detalles sobre el mundo? Parece una region basada en el Mediterraneo antiguo, Egipto/Mesopotamia/Babilonia/etc., no?


----------



## Someone (Sep 10, 2002)

Sí, de forma muy vaga. Lamentablemente,  mis notas son una colección dispersa de ideas, anotaciones, dibujos y añadidos que han ido surgiendo durante el juego. 

Geograficamente, el país en el que los jugadores se encuentran a estas alturas de la historia se extiende a lo largo de un inmenso río; está inspirado en Egipto. Una vez al año, los vientos húmedos del sur llevan agua hasta la cadena montañosa que se extiende al norte; eso provoca una crecida que arrastra sedimentos fértiles, inundando las riberas y permitiendo un cultivo intensivo que da tres cosechas al año. Sin embargo, ésto requiere un enorme trabajo y un esfuerzo organizativo importante, puesto que hay que preparar el lecho del río, reparar canales de irrigación, determinar las divisiones del terreno, mantener reservas de alimentos, etc. Todo ésto tendrá mucha importancia más tarde, si la campaña dura lo suficiente (y espero que sí) 

En realidad, no es tan raro elegir un ambiente así. Muchas películas y ambientaciones fantásticas tienen un ambiente más mediterráneo que inglés. Willow es una excepción, pero piensa en Conan (los exteriores en la ciudad encantada de Cuenca y el desierto de Almería me encantan) o la última del rey escorpión, o todas las historias y películas de Simbad. En el rol todo eso está muy poco explotado y nos apetecía un cambio de ambiente después de la última campaña, que era típica de arrastrarse por el dungeon. Eso, junto algunos cambios de reglas en lo referente a las razas y clases  (psiónicos, eliminar clérigos, bardos y druidas...) creo que lo ha logrado bastante bien. Y para el DM es entretenido en sí mismo ver crecer el mundo a medida que los PJ lo exploran.


----------



## Horacio (Sep 11, 2002)

Es lo que decía, para peliculas o libros es una ambientación relativamente conocida, pero para rol, que casi siempre se basa en ambientaciones europeas-fantásticas, es una ambientación novedosa y refrescante.


----------



## Someone (Sep 13, 2002)

Una habitación de paredes de adobe, de techo abierto, y decorada al gusto de Nalai: con un par de esteras, y además raídas. Pertenece al carganasar – un albergue barato del puerto donde se alojan los marinos de paso – de la ciudad de Kantut, a la que el grupo ha llegado después de haber robado un barco en Aseram con la esperanza de despistar a aquellos que los puedan estar siguiendo. E Imtohep sabe que los estarán buscando, puesto que llevarse con ellos a una sacerdotisa es un delito mayor. 

- Bueno guapa, es hora de que tengamos una charla. –dice Rigtar-

Tahi permanece silenciosa, igual que las últimas 24 horas. 

- Cuando aceptamos sacarte de la ciudadela, creímos que era para llevarte con un comerciante. ¡Y  resulta que era un puñetero ángel! ¿Qué tienes que decirnos de eso?

- Yo no se nada. 

- Nena –continúa Rigtar haciéndose crujir los nudillos- no nos tomes por imbéciles. 

- Paz, Rigtar. Es cierto que no sabe nada, o por lo menos cree no saberlo. 

- ¿Qué quieres decir? 

- Que apostaría un kal de oro a que han manipulado su mente. Esto me huele e intriga. 

- ¿Los dioses intrigan para sacar una sacerdotisa de la Ciudadela?

- ¡No! Bueno, no lo creo. Los dioses y demonios son criaturas de la magia; para ligar de ese modo la mente de alguien se necesita un telépata experto... y mucho tiempo.

- No puede ser. Eso apuntaría a los sacerdotes. ¿Qué sentido tiene? 

- Ninguno que yo pueda ver. Pero vamos a averiguarlo.

- No –dice Rurikk- Rigtar tuvo razón ayer cuando dijo que dejáramos a la fulana en la telaraña, antes de abandonar Shanib. Por mi parte no quiero saber más de éste asunto, que nos traerá sólo peligro y ningún beneficio. Me vuelvo a desvalijar las casas de los comerciantes. 

- Paciencia –contesta Imtohep- Conozco un sacerdote que me debe un par de favores y que puede aclararnos algo. Puede que con algo de imaginación podamos sacar un poco de oro de éste asunto. O mucho oro –se apresura a corregir- 

Tahi echa una mirada suplicante a Wojann, que empieza a sentir cómo la sangre le fluye a la superficie de la piel.

- Imtohep tiene razón –dice Wojann- Primero iremos a una de las posadas del barrio, donde estaremos protegidos si alguien nos busca con magia. E Imtohep nos traerá a ese sacerdote amigo suyo. Luego ya veremos.

* * *

- ¿Qué ocurre? ¿Es que no te fías de mí?

Wojann ha insistido en acompañar a Imtohep a la ciudadela. Allí el ex sacerdote logró ponerse en contacto telepático con uno de los escribas, y ahora vuelven a la habitación que han alquilado en el recinto de las tabernas.

- Para nada me fío de un sacerdote, especialmente después de ver tan cerca el gaznate de aquellos cocodrilos. 

- Yo también estaba allí, en tu misma situación.

- Me gusta ser prudente –concluye Wojann-

El escriba no tarda en llegar, sólo, como le pidió Imtohep. Bajito y rechoncho, de piel azul pálido y ojillos pequeños y entrecerrados, parece un ratón inofensivo al sentarse en la estera.

- Oh, vaya –dice- esa parece una sacerdotisa. Me temo que estáis en un buen lío. 

- ¿Qué? –contesta Rurikk- ¡Pero si es verdad! Mirad, una sacerdotisa se nos ha colado en el cuarto. Toma, un caramelo. 

- Ya basta –corta Imtohep- Senhut, algo está pasando en el palacio de Shanib y tenemos que saber qué es. 

Senhut, el escriba, hace un pausa de varios segundos, reuniendo decisión antes de empezar.

- Algo se cuece, y es bastante gordo –dice al fin- No sé todos los detalles, pero está todo relacionado con el hecho de que el Dios...

- ¿Qué?

- Se muere. Los rumores vuelan...

- No es... tan raro –dice Azhel- El Dios es mortal, pero eterno; encontrarán su reencarnación, el ciclo continuará y todo seguirá igual que ha sido durante siglos.

- No todo ha sido igual durante siglos –discute Senhut- Poca gente es lo bastante anciana como para recordarlo, pero hace casi cuarenta años hubo tres o cuatro años seguidos en que no sopló el viento del sur. Sin el viento húmedo que descarga agua en los picos de las tormentas, el río sagrado perdió la fuerza. Jamás se había visto nada igual; el sol brillaba sobre las montañas, sin las crecidas no hubo donde plantar. La hambruna fue terrible, la gente murió por millones, las enfermedades se llevaron a muchos más y se vieron escenas espantosas de canibalismo. 

- ¿Cómo es posible? –dice Rurikk-Ya se sabe que de cuando en cuando el viento del sur sopla más débilmente y la crecida no es tan grande. Para esos casos hay en todas las ciudadelas reservas de kal para el doble de ese tiempo. 

- Cierto es –confirma Imtohep- Yo las he visto. 

- Sea como sea, no hubo reservas para esos años, y además, para aumentar la confusión hubo una terrible invasión de los bárbaros del mar. Sus catamaranes asaltaron las ciudades y aumentaron la confusión y la mortandad. Fue una de las peores épocas desde que el dios expulsó a ángeles y demonios de la tierra sagrada y creó el imperio.

- Vale, eso fue malo y ya hemos oído hablar de eso. ¿Qué tiene que ver con lo que ocurre ahora?

- A eso voy. Bien, de alguna forma el Dios consiguió restablecer el orden. Cuando los vientos volvieron, puso a todo el que pudo empuñar una herramienta a preparar los campos y reparar los canales de irrigación. Reemplazó a los sacerdotes corruptos, y expulsó a los bárbaros. 

- Naturalmente, era el dios. 

- ¿Y si no lo era? –pregunta Senhut-

- ¿Qué quieres decir?

- Es sólo un rumor, cosas que se cuchichean. Pero es posible que el que ocupa el trono actualmente sea un impostor. Y si alguien ha suplantado al dios una vez, puede haber ocurrido otras veces.

- Eso no puede ser –protesta Imtohep- He estudiado mucho los registros. Sé algo de historia. Y no ocurrió nada  de eso. 

El escriba se encoge de hombros.

- Los registros se pueden cambiar. Yo mismo lo he hecho algunas veces.

- Lo sabía. Siempre lo he sabido. ¿Cómo podríamos averiguar entonces la verdad? –pregunta ansioso Imtohep- 

- Por eso fuiste expulsado, ¿eh? –dice Rurikk con sorna-

- Cállate –responde Imtohep-

- Sólo hay un lugar donde puede averiguarse qué pasó, porque nadie entraría allí –dice Senhut- Y es en el Reino de los Dioses muertos.


----------



## Horacio (Sep 13, 2002)

Bonita manera de embarcar a los personajes en una nueva busqueda


----------



## Someone (Sep 16, 2002)

En realidad ese es el inicio de la campaña. ¡Mañana empieza realmente el relato de acción altamente "cinemática", arqueología y explosiva política demoníaca!


----------



## Horacio (Sep 17, 2002)

Someone said:
			
		

> *Acción altamente "cinemática", arqueología y explosiva política demoníaca! *




Guau! Parece que la peli va a estar bien...
Donde dejé mis palomitas?


----------



## Someone (Sep 17, 2002)

- Un momento –protesta Rigtar- Lo primero es que a nosotros ni nos va ni nos viene quién se siente en el trono del Dios. Lo segundo es que eso no tiene nada que ver con Tahi, y lo tercero es que hasta ahora nadie ha mencionado nada de ganar una moneda. Y no me gusta cómo suena eso del Reino de los Dioses muertos.

- Bien, yo sé qué es un Reino –contesta Azhel- es un mundo paralelo, con al menos una porción coexistente con el mundo material. Sospecho que en ese Reino en concreto es donde se llevan los cuerpos de los Dioses muertos para ser sepultados.

- Correcto. El lugar fue construido por el Dios hace siglos antes de morir, y está protegido por numerosos guardianes y el secreto más profundo; sólo tres sacerdotes la conocen, los tres Altos Sacerdotes de la ciudad de Shanib. 

- Entonces el lugar está más allá de nuestro alcance. 

- No necesariamente. Estimamos que existe una persona que conoció el lugar, y conocemos su paradero.

Imtohep responde agriamente:

- Conocemos, estimamos... ¿de quienes hablas, Senhut?

- Me temo que hablo en nombre de los sacerdotes de Kantut. 

- Eres una rata traicionera, Senhut. Me aseguraste que mantendrías secreta nuestra presencia. 

- A veces hay que hacer lo que hay que hacer, a pesar de los sentimientos personales.

- ¿Eso quiere decir que el asunto de la sacerdotisa es cosa vuestra? ¿A qué venía lo de los ángeles?

- Estábamos al tanto del asunto de Tahi, pero ni estábamos implicados ni hemos oído hablar hasta ahora de ángeles o demonios involucrados. Esos se dedican a sus propios asuntos. 

- Nada de eso. Nercoth era un ángel transfigurado. 

- Eso es... un dato interesante... que puede complicar las cosas. Volviendo al asunto del Reino, si volvéis con la información que estamos buscando podréis nombrar vuestra recompensa, y os daremos un adelanto por habernos traído a Tahi. Seréis ricos para el resto de vuestros días. 

- ¿Y si nos negamos?

Senhut se encoge de hombros.

- Seréis unos pobres fugitivos por el resto de vuestros días. 

La discusión que se monta a continuación es monumental, pero termina con todos ellos aceptando, aunque sea a regañadientes, la oferta del escriba. Una bolsa de lino con diez piezas de oro cambia de manos, y Shanib y Tahi se pierden en su litera cubierta camino de la ciudadela. 

Poco después el grupo se dirige de nuevo al puerto fluvial buscando un barco que los lleve al norte. No tardan mucho en encontrarlo y producirse el intercambio de monedas de rigor. Pasados unos minutos llega la hora de emprender la marcha. 

- Explícame de nuevo qué es lo que vamos a buscar –dice Wojann- 

- Según Senhut, y me parece recordar que es cierto –contesta Imtohep- hubo una rebelión de parte de los sacerdotes de la ciudad de Ishnah. Parece que fueron descubiertos practicando magia prohibida, pero antes de ser atrapados consiguieron huir llevándose con ellos buena parte de los rollos de papiro de la biblioteca. Sus nombres fueron borrados de los registros; yo no sabía nada de que eso hubiera ocurrido.

- ¿Y qué? Sólo tres sacerdotes de Shanib conocen el lugar donde está el Reino. 

- El líder de los magos renegados era uno de los Altos Sacerdotes de Shanib.

Nuestros héroes abordan el barco, un bote de unos 30 pies de largo impulsado por remos y se ponen cómodos en la popa mientras se sueltan amarras.

- Los magos huyeron al norte, a los Picos de las Tormentas, y fundaron allí una secta. Al parecer se llaman a sí mismos Esclavizadores.

- No me gusta cómo suena eso. ¿Se supone que vamos a ir hasta allí y pedirles amablemente que compartan con nosotros un conocimiento secreto?

- Hmmmm... ¿Sí?

- Ah. Que bien. Me encanta. Ese alto sacerdote debe haber muerto hace mucho. ¿Y si el secreto se ha perdido?

- Es un riesgo que tendremos que correr. 

- Mierda. –Azhel parece perder por un momento sus modales al interrumpir la conversación de tan mala manera-

- ¿Qué ocurre?

- Alguien nos espía –dice Azhel- Preparaos para lo peor. 

Cada uno prepara sus armas, ignorando qué puede ocurrir a continuación. De repente, el aire riela encima del muelle y del mismo viento surge un grupo de horribles demonios. 

Cuatro de ellos, los más pequeños, son formas retorcidas y escuálidas con alas de murciélago y un largo cuello que soporta una cabeza reptiliana; su boca humea con fuego contenido. Otros dos, mucho más grandes, son unas formas humanoides, deformes a causa de su tremenda musculatura y vestidas con una armadura que recuerda a un caparazón insectoide repleto de púas, pero mirándolos mejor se distingue que es su propia protección natural. Empuña cada uno una maza dotada de crueles cuchillas. 

Y por encima de ellos dos, otra presencia; un guerrero cuya armadura completa sólo contiene a medias un resplandor ígneo. Sostiene un negro escudo a un lado y su mano alzada reúne rápidamente una esfera de llamas. Ninguno de los demonios hace mucho caso de los gritos de alarma, ni de los guardias que se aproximan.


----------



## Horacio (Sep 18, 2002)

La historia se va complicando y esto se pone mas y mas divertido...
Me gusta!


----------



## Someone (Sep 19, 2002)

Rurikk es el primero en reaccionar disparando con su arco corto a uno de los diablos voladores. Y luego...

...El demonio de fuego termina de construir la esfera y la lanza hacia el barco con todas sus fuerzas. La esfera impacta en el centro de la popa y estalla con la potencia de un huracán de llamaradas, haciendo volar a todos los ocupantes. Los diablos con alas se unen a la carnicería lanzando chorros de llamas sobre el barco; nuevas ascuas vuelan por los aires y el barco comienza a escorar. Una columna de humo sube del navío incendiado y el demonio se las promete felices. Ha acabado con todos ellos en un abrir y cerrar de ojos. 

Es entonces cuando Wojann surge del humo, chamuscado pero no herido de gravedad, y salta del barco, atravesando espigón, botes amarrados y muelle con la agilidad de un pantera. De un salto espectacular, gritando a pleno pulmón, se eleva hasta la altura del demonio, empuñando su arma con las dos manos y apuntando al centro del pecho...

... y el demonio se aparta por muy poco. Wojann rebota en la pared de un almacén y cae en un montón de sacos haciendo girar el salan. El diablo frunce el ceño debajo de su yelmo e invoca una gran nube gris en el muelle. Wojann se pierde en ella como un barco en la niebla.

Mientras, una de las enormes figuras insectoides se ha alejado para combatir y distraer a los guardias y la otra dispara extraños proyectiles de fuerza con su maza. Uno de ellos impacta en Rigtar y casi lo tira del barco en llamas; el otro golpea el mástil, que acaba de romperse  y cae sobre la proa levanzando una nube de chispas. Azhel contraataca con una columna de llamas que envuelve fugazmente al demonio, que se limita a humear impasible. Imtohep manipula las dimensiones alrededor de uno de los diablos con alas, retorciéndolo brutalmente; cae al río como un guiñapo desgarrado. Luego trata de escapar de las llamas lanzándose al río. Rurikk ya está en el espigón, y Rigtar lo sigue después de que Azhel use con él su conjuro curativo; parte de la quemaduras de Rigtar desparecen como si no hubieran existido.

Desde el agua, Imtohep trata de asaltar la mente del demonio de fuego, medio esperando que la criatura sea inmune a los poderes mentales, pero afortunadamente logra sobrepasar las defensas del demonio y éste grita desesperado cuando Imtohep infesta su mente con todo el dolor que es capaz de imaginar. Pero el diablo no está dispuesto a soportar semejante castigo; su imagen se desdibuja y desaparece del aire para reaparecer justo encima de Imtohep, que flota indefenso en el agua, y le golpea con todas sus fuerzas con su enorme espada de llamas. El psíquico grita y se hunde por la fuerza del golpe; Azhel, preocupado, libera una ráfaga de serpientes translúcidas que golpean al diablo. Éste grita una orden y los diablos alados vuelven a lanzar fuego sobre Azhel, pero éste no hace caso de las llamas, protegido por algún tipo de energía mágica. 

Imtohep surge del agua tratando de recuperar aire y manifiesta un _ área ilógica _ a su alrededor intentando protegerse de los ataques del demonio. El espacio se comba y retuerce a su alrededor, estorbando el movimiento.

Mientras tanto, el demonio insectoide se prepara para lanzar más relámpagos y Wojann, atrapado por una niebla con la consistencia del barro lucha por salir. Extrayendo de sí toda la potencia de la que es capaz, se abre camino a través de la niebla sólida hasta surgir como el tapón de una botella, dándose de narices con el gigante de la maza. Con una pirueta, evita el primer mazazo y un pisotón, esquiva el siguiente golpe de un salto, pero no ve llegar el último, sólo salvándose de la muerte al interponer el mango del salan; si no, los garfios lo hubiesen destripado. En ese momento el demonio gruñe de dolor; Rurikk, saltando desde atrás, se le ha montado en la enorme giba que son sus hombros y le ha clavado la daga entre las placas. El monstruo se gira tratando de quitarse de encima a Rurikk, sólo para encontrarse de cara con el martillo de Rigtar. El golpetazo que sigue hace rechinar los dientes al grupo, pero, increíblemente, el demonio sigue en pie, a pesar de tener hundido el cráneo. Un jugo amarillo brota de la herida, y la maza se abate sobre Rigtar, no logrando atravesar del todo la malla.

Wojann no pierde su oportunidad. Taja la pierna del demonio, le alcanza en el tórax con un revés y luego le hunde el salan en la boca. El demonio se desploma hacia atrás, muerto, entre un salpicón de licor repugnante, y los héroes se permiten un segundo de respiro.

Se escucha un silbido; un cohete vuela certero, su explosión hace describir una parábola a otro de los demonios de alas de murciélago. Siguiendo el rastro con la vista, todos pueden ver a un soldado con un lanzador aún humeante, que se felicita a sí mismo. Azhel achicharra a los dos restantes. Viéndose solo, el demonio de fuego habla a Imtohep: 

- Sólo has tenido suerte. La próxima vez, estaremos mejor preparados; y entonces...

Su figura parpadea brevemente y se desvanece en el aire.


----------



## Horacio (Sep 20, 2002)

Moooola!

Muy manga


----------



## Someone (Sep 20, 2002)

Me alegra que te de esa impresión, porque era exactamente ese tono el que quería darle. 

Y es sorprendentemente sencillo de hacer en el juego. Con unas descripciones adecuadas, unos jugadores motivados y dar algo de manga ancha cuando se trata de hacer según qué cosa, puede variarse totalmente el sabor del juego.


----------



## Horacio (Sep 20, 2002)

Someone said:
			
		

> *Me alegra que te de esa impresión, porque era exactamente ese tono el que quería darle.
> 
> Y es sorprendentemente sencillo de hacer en el juego. Con unas descripciones adecuadas, unos jugadores motivados y dar algo de manga ancha cuando se trata de hacer según qué cosa, puede variarse totalmente el sabor del juego. *




Exactamente 
Y unas cuantas modificaciones a las reglas de saltos y acrobacias tambien ayudan.
De todos modos, si auieres una mina de ideas para "mangaficar" tus partidas, pillate el Feng Shui. Hazlo, no te arrepentiras, confia en mi. En serio.


----------



## Someone (Sep 21, 2002)

Me pillas un pelín tarde, porque lo tengo desde hace tiempo... de hecho me lo compré después de leer "six in the chamber", (sí, la del Dr Midnight) Y desde luego, he aprovechado muchos de los consejos que aparecen en Feng Shui para mis partidas de D&D. Es un cambio de metalidad fuerte respecto al punto de vista tradicional, el del DMG. Caramba, ya no pienso en los combates como en "encuentros" sino como en "secuencias de acción" y los planeo para que sean tan espectaculares como sean posible.


----------



## Horacio (Sep 21, 2002)

Y el resultado se nota, en tus partidas y en la historia. Me encanta como describiste la ultima "secuencia de accion"


----------



## Someone (Sep 24, 2002)

Azhel e Imtohep ganan el espigón, reuniéndose con los otros. 

- Otra emboscada –se queja Azhel- Ésta ropa cuesta dinero, y no me gusta que un día si y otro también venga un bicho de esos a lanzarnos un conjuro de fuego, una explosión, o lo que quiera que en ese momento les de la gana. 

- Bueno, pero estamos vivos. Y seguro que no es la primera vez que luchas con demonios. –dice Rigtar-

- No, desde luego –contesta Azhel mientras reparte algunos conjuros reconstituyentes- Pero prefiero ser yo el que los cace y no ellos los que me cacen a mí. 

Con tiempo ahora para echar un vistazo, el grupo descubre la lucha que llevó a cabo el otro demonio insectoide. Acabó con varios guardias del puerto, siguiendo después con un cortejo funerario que llevaba las cenizas de un difunto a ser arrojadas al río. Destrozó parte de los canales de irrigación y dispersó a los campesinos antes de enfrentarse a los guardias, que lo acosaron con lanzas y flechas negras y cohetes hasta derribarlo. Ahora los soldados se felicitan, fanfarroneando sobre el enorme cuerpo del demonio mientras los campesinos tratan de reparar el canal. 

Otros soldados miran al grupo con un respeto cauteloso, y terminan por abrir paso a otro guardia, alto y ancho de espaldas, con cabeza de halcón, que empuña un lanzador sin su cohete. Varios explosivos cuelgan de una correa que le cruza el pecho protegido por una malla –símbolo de estatus- Caminando bajo el sol, termina por llegar al lugar donde está el grupo y se quita los anteojos de protección. 

- Vosotros –termina por decir después de una larga pausa- no sois dioses. Pero habéis matado a esos infernales. ¿Quiénes sois, que derrotáis seres que necesitan de treinta hombres equipados con armas poderosas para caer, y porqué os acosan los demonios?

- Somos seres humanos –contesta rápidamente Imtohep- y es por eso que los demonios nos atacan. ¿Necesitan otra razón? Y dos de nuestros compañeros son cazadores de monstruos de Henmiar; profesionales de las sociedades de duelo,  que han hecho esto muchas veces. 

El soldado, obviamente un oficial, frunce el ceño. 

- ¿Qué hacéis en la ciudad?

- Sólo estamos de paso. Uno de los demonios atacó e incendión el barco en el que viajábamos río arriba.

- En ese caso tardaréis un tiempo en encontrar otro. Mientras tanto vayamos al carganasar.

- ¿Qué?

- Creo haber hablado claramente. El sol cae con fuerza. Vayamos al carganasar y tomemos un té.

Aunque el grupo no se explica el porqué de ésta súbita invitación, no encuentra mucho motivo (ni ganas) de rechazarla. Pronto están sentados ante sendos cuencos de cerveza o té de kal en una buena habitación del carganasar, mientras los soldados esperan fuera.

Imtohep saborea con concentración el licor y deja la vasija en el suelo. Los demás lo imitan en medio de un tenso silencio.


----------



## Horacio (Sep 25, 2002)

Me gusta mucho, sabes dar un estupendo ambiente a la historia...


----------



## Someone (Sep 25, 2002)

Debes ser el único al que le gusta, porque de hecho nadie más lee ésto.


----------



## Horacio (Sep 26, 2002)

No lo creo, si te fijas el thread tiene 290 visitas.
Tu has hecho unos 20 mensajes, asi que eso quiere decir que de media unas 290/20 = 14 personas leen esto cada vez que actualizas.


----------



## Someone (Sep 26, 2002)

En realidad, cada vez que actualizo la historia el contador avanza tres pasos (ya que edito el título) y poner una respuesta lo avanza dos. Y la mayoría de las visitas son porque no se me ocurrió otra cosa que poner ésto como página de inicio...  Es igual. Aunque no creo que más de cuatro personas lean ésto, no es razón para dejarlo, y en cualquier caso ya hay escrito para rato. ¡Mañana más!


----------



## Someone (Sep 27, 2002)

- ¿Porqué nos retiene? No hemos hecho nada malo; sólo nos hemos defendido –dice Wojann-

- No les retengo. Sólo les he ofrecido una bebida mientras esperan. 

- Dice la verdad, Wojann –contesta  Imtohep- Éste hombre es un soldado valiente y sólo quiere tener una charla.

El oficial se da cuenta de lo que ocurre.

- ¡Estás empleando telepatía conmigo! –Exclama sacando su espada- ¡Deja de hacerlo, o...!

- ¡Tranquilo! –exclama Imtohep alzando las manos- Cuando una habilidad se desarrolla mucho, es difícil dejar de usarla. Hemos librado todos un combate duro y aún estamos nerviosos, pero ahora estamos todos entre amigos. Que haya calma.

El oficial envaina la espada y se alisa las plumas del cuello antes de continuar:

- Bien, me alegro de que todo se haya aclarado. Nunca he conocido a hombres del norte, y menos a un cazador de demonios. Supongo que eso nos coloca en el mismo lugar; protegemos a la gente. ¿Cómo es allí éste trabajo?

- Tenemos menos medios y más terreno que cubrir –dice Wojann lentamente- Y muchos no sobreviven. Pero no tenemos jefes y dicen que es una buena vida; mucho compadreo, los duelos con las demás sociedades... está bien. Casi nadie llega a viejo, pero de todas formas casi nadie llega a viejo en nuestro país.

- ¿Y porqué se vinieron a Nalai?

- Aquí hace más calor –dice Rigtar después de vaciar la jarra de cerveza-

- Dicen que el río de allí se endurece cuando sopla el viento del norte y que cae una pasta blanca del cielo que se transforma en agua.

- Sí. El río se congela y nieva. 

- Nos vendría bien gente como vosotros, bien entrenada –dice el oficial- Aquí las cosas han ido bien, pero los rumores llegan. Dicen que la guerra de ángeles y demonios se recrudece; cada vez se dejan ver más. 

- Que nos lo digan a nosotros –dice Rurikk-

- Y ésta vez –sigue el oficial- puede que no pasen por alto a los seres humanos. ¡Pero no podrán con Nalai! Y si lo intentan, el Dios les dará lo que merecen. 

Los miembros del grupo se miran entre ellos.

- Eso espero –dice Imtohep sombrío- Eso espero.

* * *

Según todos los indicios, los Esclavizadores se encuentran en un escondite de los Picos de las Tormentas, lejos al norte. Para llega a él hay que remontar el río, atravesar la jungla y afrontar los peligros de las montañas. Pero el grupo se pone a ello tan rápido como les es posible. 

Aunque no antes de que Imtohep tenga que convencerles de no largarse del país tan pronto puedan y dejar que los sacerdotes roan sus intrigas entre ellos. Tiene que describirles una recompensa verdaderamente monumental para que accedan a acompañarle. 

Y el viaje no empieza un día demasiado temprano. No han remontado todavía las dos terceras partes del río cuando, justo el primer día del año, comienza a soplar el viento del sur, cargado de humedad. La alegría es general y se celebran grandes fiestas con derroche de fuegos artificiales; un viento puntual garantiza una crecida del río, que arrastrará la tierra fértil del suelo de la jungla y las cenizas volcánicas de las montañas. El limo fertilizará la tierra y eso significa otro año de prosperidad. Pero la crecida del río significa que será peligroso durante semanas, y el río es la única vía eficaz que conoce el país. Más que eso, el agua es el único medio de locomoción que conoce el mundo: Viajar es lo mismo que navegar. Ahora es una carrera contra el viento y el agua.

Cuando llegan a la penúltima ciudad Imtohep debe recurrir a toda la persuasión de la que es capaz para convencer al dueño de un barco para que lo arriesgue en el último viaje, y cuesta al grupo una buena cantidad de plata. Después de todo, la crecida no se espera hasta para dentro de cuatro días. El grupo espera seguir el curso del río a pie a partir de la última ciudad, Kaptah, y cruzar en barca la jungla cuando lleguen a ella.

El viaje será pues provechoso para el dueño del barco. Es el último en salir, así que puede cobrar un buen precio por transportar las últimas mercancías. Mientras el viento y los remos lo impulsan contra la corriente, Rurikk puede vislumbrar, muy muy a lo lejos, las tormentas que ahora diluvian sobre las montañas que rodean la cuenca del Nalai. Para ver mejor, trepa a lo alto del mástil. Y las lejanas tormentas que dan su nombre a las montañas no son lo único que ve. 

-	¿Qué son esos barcos? Vienen hacia nosotros.

Cinco botes convergen a fuerza de remo hacia el curso del barco que lleva a los héroes. ¡Piratas de río! Sus botes, más pequeños y ágiles, comen la distancia que les separa de la carga, y las flechas comienzan a volar, sin efecto. O tal vez no; uno de los marineros lanza un grito de terror, pero éste es seguido de una exclamación entrecortada:

-	¡La crecida... se ha adelantado!

Una embestida de agua marrón negruzca se abalanza río abajo hacia los seis cascarones que se mecen en las aguas del Nalai.


----------



## Horacio (Sep 28, 2002)

Muy bien narrado!
Me encantan los finales con suspense como este


----------



## Someone (Oct 1, 2002)

Nefneher baja unas escaleras húmedas por el agua que empapa la tierra arcillosa, mal contenida por el revestimiento de piedra del túnel. Está a muchos metros bajo tierra, en un subterráneo que muy pocos seres humanos conocen, y que se extiende, una vez que las escaleras llegan a su destino, por muchos túneles y salas secretas. En una de ellas aguarda un demonio; conformado como un hombre musculoso de casi dos metros de altura, con grandes alas de murciélago, y su cara es una máscara de muerte. Los colmillos inferiores sobresalen proyectándose hasta casi la altura de las cuencas de los ojos y su larga cola reptilesca se agita a un lado y otro de forma hipnótica. 

El demonio se arrodilla ante Nefneher cuando lo ve aparecer en medio de la oscuridad más completa.

- Levántate. Tengo al fin una tarea para ti

El demonio se alza dominando al sacerdote y su cara inexpresiva logra mostrar una mueca de satisfacción. 

- Lo de Tahi no ha salido como yo tenía previsto –continúa el sacerdote- Pero ha dado un buen resultado. Gracias a ella sé que alguien ha sido mandado por los sacerdotes de Kantut en una misión. No esperan que tenga éxito, pero parece que están preocupados por haber divulgado con ellos un conocimiento peligroso, así que escúchame atentamente: Esos hombres viajan a los Picos de las Tormentas. No debería serte difícil encontrarlos, pero no los mates inmediatamente. Antes deberás averiguar qué se proponen exactamente; vigílalos todo el tiempo que sea preciso.

- Sí, gran Príncipe. 

- El área que tendrás que rastrear es grande. Llévate varios demonios más, pero responderás personalmente si alguno de ellos comete un fallo. ¿Está claro?

El demonio asiente con la cabeza. 

- Bien. Cambiando de tema, ¿Cómo van los acólitos y discípulos?

- Hacen grandes progresos, Gran Príncipe. Algunos de ellos pronto habrán aceptado totalmente su ascendencia. 

- ¿Alguno en particular? –dice Nefneher divertido-

- Tahnta se hace más poderoso cada día, gran Príncipe.

- Ya lo imaginaba –dice Nefneher satisfecho- Vamos, vamos, nadie te quitará el puesto. Ahora –continúa- cumple mis órdenes.

* * *

Mientras los marineros miran horrorizados la avenida que les sepultará dentro de unos instantes, Wojann no pierde la calma.

- ¿Tienes bastantes conjuros de esos que permiten volar para todos, Azhel?

- La duda ofende. 

- Bueno, entonces no hay problemas para que salgamos de aquí. Date prisa, sólo tenemos unos instantes. 

Pero el capitán del barco oye la conversación y coge a Wojann del brazo:

- ¡Vosotros sois magos! ¡No nos dejéis aquí!

- Suéltame –pero después continúa- Podemos llevar a alguno con nosotros, pero no a todos.

- ¿Qué hay de mi barco y de mi carga? ¡Aunque sobreviva seré pobre el resto de mi vida!

- No es nuestro problema.

- Espera –dice Rigtar- Podemos ayudarle. Pero tendrá que pagarnos un rescate igual a los beneficios del viaje, además de devolvernos el dinero del pasaje.

- ¡Sí! ¡Sí!

- Y un extra de 24 piezas de plata a cada uno. Es nuestra tarifa de mercenarios.

La voz del capitán ya es difícil de escuchar a causa del estruendo:

- ¡De acuerdo! ¡Veinte piezas! ¡Haced lo que haya que hacer, pero hacedlo YA!

- Rápido, Azhel, lánzame ese conjuro de volar. ¡Dad la vuelta al barco y ponedlo con la proa río abajo!

Azhel usa _volar_ consigo mismo y con Rigtar. Después de remontar el vuelo, unos meros gestos y palabras suyas hacen aparecer cuatro copias de su imagen que giran y se confunden alrededor de él. 

Mientras, Rigtar se ha elevado hasta alcanzar la parte superior del mástil y lo agarra con firmeza con ambas manos. Espera a que el rugiente monstruo de agua casi ha alcanzado el barco y entonces, gritando a pleno pulmón y forzando el conjuro al máximo, comienza a tirar del barco hacia arriba...


----------



## Horacio (Oct 2, 2002)

Guau!
Va a levantar el barco? 
Increible, lo que te decia, manga total!


----------



## Someone (Oct 2, 2002)

El jugador de Rigtar conoce bien las reglas; sabe que el conjuro de Volar permite llevar un peso igual a tu capacidad total de carga. Él tiene Fuerza 24, 28 cuando entra en rabia, y por su tamaño puede llevar un 50% extra de carga; puede levantar del suelo poco más de 1600 kg   No lo bastante como para levantar el barco, pero sí como para echar una mano. Así que le dije que hiciera una prueba de Fuerza y que según lo que sacara, e piloto tendría un bono. Para ver si lo consiguió habrá que esperar al viernes.


----------



## Horacio (Oct 2, 2002)

Sí, está en las reglas (Fuerza 24 ?!?! Guau!), pero sigue siendo manga total. ¡Me encanta!


----------



## Someone (Oct 4, 2002)

...justo en el momento en que la gran ola alcanza al barco. Un golpe, como el mazazo de un gigante, sacude el barco lanzando dos marineros y algo de la carga por la borda y zarandea a todos los demás como marionetas, pero Rigtar, al que se le marcan todas y cada una de las fibras del cuerpo, consigue enderezar el barco y éste termina por salir a flote. Los marineros empapados se apresuran a achicar el agua mientras Azhel los vigila desde arriba. 

Ahora el barco navega en una corriente de color negruzco que lo arrastra a gran velocidad y lo agita de un lado a otro como una maraca. La ola alcanza a los piratas de río, que desaparecen momentáneamente de la vista. 

Pero sorprendentemente, sólo uno de ellos es tragado por las aguas opacas; los demás, ayudados por la ligereza de la embarcación y pilotos expertos consiguen cabalgar la embestida del agua ante la mirada incrédula de los marineros del mercante. Y comienzan a converger sobre su presa; uno de ellos, al parecer una mujer esbelta de pelo verde comienza a flotar soportada por su propia fuerza de voluntad. 

Conjuros y flechas comienzan a volar. Mientras los marinos del mercante se ocultan, no llevando nada mejor que puñales en el mejor de los casos, los piratas lanzan jabalinas con bastante puntería. Azhel pierde tres de sus falsas imágenes, y los demás consiguen evitarlas al precio de una caída o un impacto sobre la armadura. Wojann y Rurikk devuelven los disparos, Azhel incendia uno de los barcos con la descarga de una columna de llamas que achicharra a cinco de sus ocupantes mientras Rigtar carga en vuelo sobre el timonel de otra de ellas, golpeándole con un sonido húmedo. El pirata describe una parábola antes de caer al agua.

- ¡Bola!

Los ocupantes del barco se lanzan a por Rigtar, que sin hacer caso de sus ataques se abre camino entre ellos. Uno de los ocupantes, con cabeza de reptil, escupe al gigante y la saliva corrosiva devora malla y piel. Apretando los dientes, Rigtar avanza hacia él mientras su enemigo sostiene la espada invocando algún tipo de fuerza mística. En vano; Rigtar, al que el martillo le pesa tanto como a un hombre normal una varilla, le golpea el torso con tal fuerza que pueden oírse crujir las costillas, y el segundo golpe lo manda al agua... a través de la cubierta.

En el otro lado flechas, conjuros y fuerzas psiónicas comienzan a volar descontroladas. La chica voladora trata de aplastar telequinéticamente a Wojann, pero éste consigue rechazar el asalto con un ataque mental. Con la ayuda de Imtohep, recrudece el asalto y la mujer queda inmóvil, su mente tratando de recuperarse del asalto mientras Azhel trata de _Disipar_ sin éxito su poder de vuelo. Imtohep trata de distorsionar las dimensiones de otro de los barcos, para encontrar su poder bloqueado de la misma forma. 

Azhel es sometido a un ataque cruel. Desde el barco en llamas, un arquero coloca dos flechas certeras en el cuerpo de mago, y después de que éste contraataque con otra columna de llamas, recibe un terrible impacto eléctrico desde el otro lado, procedente de la mujer, que se ha recuperado. Gravemente debilitado, Azhel se hace _Invisible_

Imtohep busca desesperado una oportunidad de emplear sus poderes. El tío de la cabeza de lagarto resistió su asalto mental, está luchando cuerpo a cuerpo con dos piratas y tiene problemas con el zarandeo del barco. Pero logra manifestar una _Falsa verdad_:

- Somos tus amigos –dice a uno de ellos- Y éstos que crees tus compañeros quieren traicionarte.

El pirata recibe éstas noticias con la boca abierta. Y se lanza a defender a Imtohep al grito de “¡Traidores!” Libre al fin, _Retuerce_ el espacio interno de la chica, que en ese momento aplasta telequinéticamente la garganta de Rigtar -que a pesar de eso aguanta como un machote- y a la que no le salva su contraataque psíquico. Azhel la ve escupir sangre y aprovecha la oportunidad; apareciendo de la nada, manifiesta una mágica esfera de fuerza translúcida, de la que se libera una ráfaga de proyectiles con el aspecto de serpientes. El conjuro derriba a la mujer, que cae al agua.

Mientras, Wojann lo pasa mal. Ha saltado a uno de los barcos, esperando acabar pronto con la tripulación, y empieza decapitando a dos de ellos con un rápido movimiento del salan, pero en la cubierta le espera un guerrero de melena rubia armado con dos espadas. 

- Tenía ganas de encontrar a alguien con el que mereciera la pena emplear mis espadas

- Ven que te corte las pelotas entonces.

La refriega inicial no va bien para Wojann. El guerrero bloquea sus golpes con una de las espadas mientras ataca con la otra, creando una defensa casi impenetrable, y a pesar de que Wojann logra herirle dos veces, se da cuenta de que su oponente emplea poderes psiónicos para aumentar sus fuerzas, y que a la larga saldrá perdiendo. Rurikk, que estaba luchando contra los piratas en el mercante, ve cómo Wojann empieza a perder la pelea y salta sobre las cabezas de los marineros, botando sobre el guerrero psíquico y trata de apuñalarle por la espalda. Pero él lo esquiva ágilmente y se concentra en Wojann, sabiendo que no resistirá mucho más. 

El hombre del norte decide una maniobra arriesgada. Empleando todas las fuerzas mentales de las que dispone, golpea una de las espadas de su enemigo, que sale volando. Éste contraataca con dos rápidas fintas que Wojann, que aún impulsado por los poderes telequinéticos que emplea sobre sí mismo, consigue evitar sólo en parte. Es entonces cuando aporrea la mano que sostiene la otra espada, que cae también sobre la cubierta. Rurikk se lanza sobre las espadas y las lanza por la borda. Wojann sangra abundantemente, pero ahora tiene las de ganar y sonríe a su adversario. 

Éste no pierde el tiempo y se lanza al agua de cabeza, justo cuando Rigtar aparece volando y lleva a su amigo y a Rurikk al mercante. Los restantes piratas se lanzan al agua también, ante el júbilo de los marineros y del pirata engañado por Imtohep.


----------



## Horacio (Oct 4, 2002)

Bestial, realmente una de las mejores escenas de combate que he leído en estos forums... ¡Mola!


----------



## Someone (Oct 6, 2002)

Fue un combate muy duro. Azhel casi muere -terminó con 3 puntos de golpe, y sólo porque saqué unas tiradas asombrosamente bajas con el ataque psiónico de electricidad- Imtohep, con su falta de poderes que afecten a un gran número de gente, tiene problemas cuando luchan con carne de cañón, y Wojann por poco encuentra la horma de su zapato. Realmente fue bastante tenso, pero todo el mundo se divirtió horrores.


----------



## Horacio (Oct 7, 2002)

Y yo me diverti mucho leyendolo!


----------



## Someone (Oct 8, 2002)

- Les hemos dado una buena zurra a esos cabrones ¿eh? –dice el pirata víctima del truco mental de Imtohep-

Pero nadie le hace mucho caso. El timonel del barco se apresura a dirigirlo contra las orillas inundadas, donde más tarde se plantarán las cosechas, y termina por encallarlo entre dos de las casas de campesinos –plataformas de madera elevadas por encima del nivel de las inundaciones, con lienzos de tela sujetos por bastidores que proporcionan un mínimo de intimidad- Bajo las endebles pasarelas de madera, el olor a vegetación descompuesta lo invade todo.

Allí el sorprendido pirata es apresado y atado. El capitán paga al grupo lo prometido entre refunfuños –no muy altos- Azhel cura sus heridas y parte de las de Wojann, y el grupo salta a tierra, a la estrecha franja de hierba que separa el nivel de la inundación del blanco terreno árido del desierto.

El grupo recorre un trecho de camino bajo el sol antes de que Imtohep comience a hablar:

- Esto nos retrasará bastante. Tenía pensado llegar a la jungla antes de la inundación. 

- Pero como ya no lo vamos a conseguir, lo mismo da que nos detengamos un tiempo en la ciudad. –contesta Wojann- ¡Vamos! El río es innavegable ahora, y según creo la jungla estará inundada ahora. 

- Es cierto. Pero eso no quita que tratemos de llegar a las montañas lo más pronto posible.

- ¿Para qué? Esos Esclavizadores llevan ahí casi un siglo; no se van a mover ahora, ni lo hará el Reino de los dioses muertos. ¡Démonos un descanso, ahora que tenemos dinero! 

- Yo estoy con Wojann –dice Rurikk- Vayámonos de juerga-

Imtohep suspira

- ¿Tú que dices, Azhel?

- Ese rayo me dejó la túnica hecha unos zorros. Necesito ropa nueva y un descanso; estoy casi terminando mis experimentos con algunos conjuros nuevos y no quiero descuidarme. Wojann tiene razón; ¿Qué prisa hay? Pero no perdamos el tiempo ahora; estoy agotado, hace calor, y quiero beber algo. 

- Vamos, quememos la plata. Somos unos fenómenos. ¿Vísteis cómo incrusté en la cubierta del barco a aquel infeliz? 

- Lo vimos; eres más basto que un collar de melones –dice Rurikk- Pero lo de Wojann sí que estuvo bien...

El resto de la conversación se pierde cuando el grupo continúa charlando hasta llegar a la ciudad, justamente la penúltima antes de llegar a la selva. Allí pagan por el alojamiento para quedarse a descansar hasta que el nivel y el caudal del sagrado río Nalai desciendan.

* * *

Han pasado ya tres semanas. El único contratiempo de importancia ha sido la visita de un sacerdote suspicaz, que preguntaba sobre los acontecimientos en el río; Imtohep se encargó de él con su labia habitual. 

Wojann está sentado apoyado en la pared, bebiendo de un cuenco de cerveza y apostando al Maguité con algunos nuevos amigos; amigos al menos mientras le dure el dinero. La pequeña habitación está en penumbras, iluminada débilmente por las lámparas de barro; el dueño entra y sale llevando cántaros de bebida. Wojann olvida el sonido de la charla y se concentra en el tacto de la piedra a su espalda y en el tablero de arcilla, mientras duda sobre dónde colocar sus piezas.

Mientras está así, relajado, ve a Rigtar por el hueco de la puerta; al parecer, acaba de salir de la taberna. No le da mayor importancia.

* * *

Rurikk está aburrido. Al principio pensó que se lo pasaría en grande teniendo plata tintineando en el bolsillo, pero es inevitable: es incapaz de estarse quieto. Así que deambula tras escabullirse en el recinto de los comerciantes. Por deformación profesional, evalúa lo difícil que sería entrar en cada una de las orgullosas casas de piedra importada, sin fijarse mucho en las caras de la gente que se le cruza en las calles polvorientas, hasta que una de ellas le hace pararse en seco. No lo recuerda bien, y eso que está seguro de haberlo visto. De repente la memoria se le aclara como en una descarga eléctrica: ¡el criado del comerciante de Shanib, Nercoth!

Rurikk lo sigue un corto trecho hasta que lo ve salir hacia el puerto. Ya la crecida desciende y la calzada está siendo limpiada por un par de docenas de hombres. Rurikk no pierde el tiempo y se dirige de vuelta al recinto de las tabernas para buscar a los demás. 

Desgraciadamente sólo encuentra a Rigtar, y además durmiendo a pierna suelta. Tras contarle brevemente qué es lo que ha visto, añade:

- Deberíamos ir todos por si acaso nos encontramos con más bichos raros de esos.

- ¿Para que molestarse por tan poca cosa? Además, Imtohep y Azhel están fuera, y Wojann a éstas horas estará medio borracho. Será mejor que vayamos sólo nosotros dos; no creo que haya ningún peligro. 

Así que Rigtar sigue a Rurikk por las escaleras del exterior de la fachada, camino al puerto. Dentro de la taberna puede ver a Wojann, y efectivamente parece medio trompa.


----------



## Someone (Oct 8, 2002)

El Maguité es una especie de juego de tablero; se juega en una tablilla de arcilla y las piezas son bolitas, también de barro, coloreadas normalmente de rojo y blanco. Consiste en ir colocando o moviendo las piezas; cuando una pieza del enemigo queda entre dos propias, cambia de color (puedes reemplazarla por una propia) El que quede sin piezas en el tablero o coloque su última pieza pierde. 

Es costumbre apostar dinero; en éste aspecto, el juego sería más parecido al poquer que al ajedrez.


----------



## Horacio (Oct 9, 2002)

Someone said:
			
		

> *El Maguité es una especie de juego de tablero; se juega en una tablilla de arcilla y las piezas son bolitas, también de barro, coloreadas normalmente de rojo y blanco. Consiste en ir colocando o moviendo las piezas; cuando una pieza del enemigo queda entre dos propias, cambia de color (puedes reemplazarla por una propia) El que quede sin piezas en el tablero o coloque su última pieza pierde. *




O sea, la variante local del Go


----------



## Someone (Oct 10, 2002)

Supongo que sí. La cuestión es que trataba de darle un toque exótico a la cultura del lugar, y se me ocurrió la idea de que la gente apostara a un juego de tablero en lugar de hacerlo a los dados o a otro juego de azar, y me pregunté que clase de juego se podría hacer con bolitas de barro.


----------



## Someone (Oct 11, 2002)

Imtohep se encuentra sentado frente a un hombre de unas hechuras rarísimas; flaco, aunque de barriga prominente; su cabeza sólo la adornan unos pelos con aspecto de querer huir despavoridos unos de otros. Imtohep lo llama maestro, y se muestra muy humilde con él. 

- No esperaba encontrarme con mi señor en ésta ciudad tan alejada de Shanib –dice Imtohep humildemente- 

El maestro de Imtohep, pues es eso de lo que se trata, agita una mano en señal de desaprobación

- Deja de llamarme de esa manera. Hace tiempo que el alumno ha alcanzado la altura del maestro. Y además, yo te enseñé bien poco; nunca quisiste aprender las vías clarividentes.

- Eso no se escoge; la aptitud es la que lo escoge a uno. Sólo es cuestión de sacar lo que se lleva dentro. Pero aún no sé cómo estáis aquí y no en la ciudad del Dios.

- Aquí necesitaban un cronividente –dice el maestro- y aquí estoy. Nunca pensé que los Altos Sacerdotes permitirían que me fuera, pero Nefneher terminó por acceder. 

- Nefneher siempre me pareción siniestro. 

- A mí también. En un telépata poderoso, y dice que también es un estudioso de la magia, aunque no lo demuestra nunca. Si es así, sería un fenómeno. Pero estoy de acuerdo; me alegro de haber salido de la ciudadela de Shanib. Pero ¡ay! Continúa me hago viejo y mis habilidades no me ayudan. Tengo que descubrir quién se ha llevado unos rollos de la biblioteca mágica de palacio y no puedo verlo. ¡Y he rastreado el pasado a conciencia! No se me puede haber escapado nada.

- Quizá pueda ayudar –dice tímidamente Imtohep- ¿Qué es lo que se ve exactamente?

- Los rollos simplemente se desvanecen de su hueco. 

- ¿Pudo ser alguien invisible?

- Es posible. Pero la invisibilidad es inútil para escapar, ya lo sabes; el palacio está fuertemente protegido contra la magia. 

- ¿Y si los rollos fueran falsos? –dice Imtohep después de un largo rato-

- Falsos... ¿una ilusión?

- Sí; alguien coge los rollos y pone una ilusión de ellos en la estantería; cuando se desvanecen, él ya está lejos. 

- Puede ser... vamos a ver, el último en tocar los escritos fue un sacerdote, un mago no demasiado hábil. Vamos a palacio...

* * *

Azhel planea hacia la ciudad. Necesita practicar sus conjuros por el único método que conoce, el de ensayo y error: variar la fórmula una y otra vez hasta lograr un resultado satisfactorio, y el desierto es el mejor lugar para hacerlo sin ser molestado más que por el ocasional demonio fastidioso. Está satisfecho; pronto dominará varios conjuros nuevos. Aterriza a alguna distancia de la ciudad y se acerca a ella a pie para no llamar la atención, a pesar de que eso le obliga a cruzar las calles de chabolas que se agolpan fuera de los recintos, y eso le obliga a estar atento a que ningún desgraciado trate de robarle o algo peor. 

De repente oye un ruido y se gira dispuesto a freir a quien ose amenazarle. Pero no está preparado para lo que ve: Wojann amenaza con una daga a un hombre que alza las manos, derrotado. 

- ¿Qué está pasando aquí? –exclama Azhel-

- Éste tío te estaba siguiendo –dice Wojann- Menos mal que lo he pillado. A saber qué es lo que quería.

- ¿Y cómo es que estás tú aquí?

- Uh, es largo de contar...

* * *

Unos minutos antes Wojann seguía disfrutando de su cerveza, cuando un sacerdote entra en la taberna acompañado de varios guardias ceñudos. Wojann se levanta cauteloso cuando se da cuenta de que la cosa va con él, aunque no entiende nada. Una mujer joven, una campesina a decir de la ropa, entra en la taberna con un bulto en brazos que produce un extraño e inquietante efecto en el ánimo del guerrero del norte.

- ¿Es él? –dice el sacerdote-

- Sí –contesta la joven. Y mostrando el bulto, que resulta ser un bebé sonrosadito, le dice- Es tu hijo, Wojann.

A Wojann se le abren los ojos como dos palanganas.


----------



## Horacio (Oct 11, 2002)

Mola...

Me gustan casi más las escenas sin combate, tienen mucho ambiente.


----------



## Someone (Oct 14, 2002)

Démosle un empujón. ¡Mañana más!


----------



## Someone (Oct 15, 2002)

Se escucha un zumbido agudo y del aire surge un demonio; casi dos metros de alto, con grandes alas de murciélago y su cara es una máscara de muerte. Se posa en la copa de un árbol sobre la jungla inundada y maldice largamente en la lengua demoníaca. Lleva dos semanas patrullando la jungla y, definitivamente, no está contento.

* * *

Mientras, Rurikk y Rigtar tienen acorralado a Husié, el antiguo criado de Nercoth en un callejón enlodado del puerto que los mira aterrorizado, más cuanto que Rigtar le ha amenazado con arrancarle los brazos. Y ciertamente Rigtar parece capaz de cumplir su amenaza.

- Oh, por favor grandes señores –dice Husié arrodillandose abyectamente en el barro- no sé de qué me están hablando. No se nada de ángeles, demonios o sacerdotisas. Yo sólo sé que mi amo Nercoth despareció un buen día y que me tuve que buscar el sustento lejos de mi ciudad. Tengo familia, mi cuñado está enfermo y tengo que alimentarles también a su familia, tengo doce bocas que alimentar, no me maten grandes señores, por favor.

- Inténtalo de nuevo –dice Rurikk- Tienes un taparrabos nuevo de lino de calidad. Y te estás poniendo gordito. Creo que últimamente estás gastando mucho dinero.

- También siento lástima por los pobres peces –dice Rigtar alzando a Husié con un solo brazo- Creo que debería alimentarles a ellos también.

- ¡Grandes señores! –responde Husié con un gimoteo histérico- No me hagan nada. Está bien, está bien, sé que alguien traicionó a Nercoth y dijo en la ciudadela que había contratado mercenarios para llevarse a Tahi. ¡Pero no fui yo! Sé quién fue. Yo me quedé con su dinero.

- Eres un embustero y un traidor. Quizá fueras tú el que nos hizo perder dieciséis piezas de oro a cada uno. –Rigtar hace el ademán de ir a lanzarlo a las aguas del río-

- ¡Nononononono! Esperad. Puedo compensaros. Sé donde hay tela bastante para el que quiera cogerla.

- Habla. 

- Un comerciante está haciendo negocios sucios –dice Husié- Compra documentos, copias de escritos de la biblioteca mágica. Va a hacer una compra ésta noche y tiene listo el dinero. ¡No puede arriesgarse a que sospechen qué está haciendo! Sin guardias, sin vigilancia, mucho oro, os lo prometo.

Rigtar y Rurikk se miran.

- Está bien. Te concedemos una hora más de vida. Pero como se te pase por la mente engañarnos...

* * *

Wojann las pasa moradas. Mientras trata de recoger su mandíbula inferior del suelo antes de que se le cuele una rata, el sacerdote gesticula y pronuncia unas palabras arcanas mientras se concentra.

- Es cierto –dice a continuación- Él es el padre. Y la ley dice: “Responderás al fruto de tu sangre”; serás maldito y perseguido si rechazas el veredicto del Templo.

- Toma, querido –dice la joven- Sostén a tu hijo.

Lo que Wojann toma son las de Villadiego, y sale de la taberna a con toda la velocidad que le permiten sus piernas: unos 50 km/h, dejando una estela de vasijas volcadas y guardias atropellados. En pocos instantes está recuperando el aliento, aterrorizado entre las chozas de la parte pobre de la ciudad. 

Desde allí logran ver cómo Azhel llega desde el desierto. Se dirige a él y nota cómo una figura sospechosa sigue al mago hermético. Acechándola sigilosamente, lo atrapa por sorpresa y le pone la daga en el cuello. Azhel oye el ruido y se prepara para lanzar un conjuro, pero se detiene justo a tiempo de evitar asar a su compañero.

- ¿Qué está pasando? –exclama Azhel-

- Éste tío te estaba siguiendo –dice Wojann- Menos mal que lo he pillado. A saber qué es lo que quería.

- ¿Y cómo es que estás tú aquí?

- Uh, es largo de contar...

- Tengo tiempo.

- Mira, acabemos con éste, ¿vale? Luego hablaremos de lo mío.

Wojann tira a su prisionero al suelo y le patea para mayor seguridad.

- Espera –dice Azhel- Éste no es un ratero. ¿Quién eres tú?

- Me llamo Asnehé. Soy soldado de la ciudadela.

- ¿Y porqué me seguías?

- ¡Cumplo órdenes! Alguien robó unos rollos de la biblioteca sagrada de Palacio y se me ordenó que le vigilara. 

- Mal asunto –dice Azhel- Yo no tengo nada que ver con eso, pero lo mejor será que nos vayamos de la ciudad cuanto antes.

- Oh, si por favor –dice Wojann- Lo más pronto posible. Pero llevémonos a éste, no vaya a dar la alarma.

Casualmente, el camino de Wojann y Azhel se cruza con el de Imtohep y su maestro al torcer una esquina, y casi se dan de morros. 

- ¿Qué? –dice Imtohep- ¡Si es el feliz padre! Permíteme que te dé la enhorabuena por tu primogénito.

- Ah, ya te has enterado - dice Wojann – A éstas alturas lo sabrá la ciudad entera.

- ¿De qué está hablando? –dice Azhel- ¿Y qué hacéis aquí?

- Buscamos a un sacerdote. A lo mejor lo habéis visto: cráneo afeitado, pectoral de cobre...

- Bravo. Sólo tenemos que buscar en todos los templos del imperio.

- Déjame terminar. Nariz aguileña, orejas en punta y piernas flacas.

Wojann alza la mirada asombrado ante la descripción del sacerdote que acompañaba a la joven madre:

- ¿Habéis visto a ese granuja?

- Ése es el sacerdote que me ordenó vigilaros –tercia el soldado-

- No entiendo nada –dice Azhel-

- Será mejor que nos expliquemos. A ver, empieza tú, Imtohep.


----------



## Horacio (Oct 16, 2002)

Juajuajuajuajua!

Me encanta...


----------



## Someone (Oct 17, 2002)

No fue tan divertido a la hora de jugarla. Tenía que cambiar constantemente de grupo y no salió muy bien (me pregunto cómo se las apaña Sepulchrave) 

de todas formas, mañana más.


----------



## Horacio (Oct 18, 2002)

Una manera que uso yo cuando el grupo se divide (normalmente cuando se divide en dos, si no es as complejo) es dar a cada jugador un PNJ que pueda manejar mientras el juego se centra en los otros PJs. 

Es decir, si el barbaro y el paladin se van a rescatar a unos prisioneros mientras el mago y el bardo buscan informacion, doy a los jugadores del mago y el bardo el papel de dos prisioneros que van a ser liberados y juego la escena del paladin y el barbaro, y luego le doy a los jugadores del paladin y el barbaro el papel de dos informadores, o de rateros, o de algo que pueda interactuar con el mago y el bardo en la seunda escena.

No se si me he explicado


----------



## Someone (Oct 18, 2002)

Rurikk y Rigtar entran en el recinto de los comerciantes trepando el muro subrepticiamente llevando al amordazado Husié como un saco. El criado los guía a través de los callejones hasta la casa donde, según él, se llevará a cabo el intercambio. 
Para el experimentado Rurikk no es problema escalar hasta la azotea plana y echar un cabo a Rigtar, que trepa con Husié a cuestas. Dejando al criado bien atado, bajan cautelosamente al piso superior de la casa. Nadie les ha visto.

No tardan mucho en encontrar dos hombres discutiendo animadamente pero en voz baja en el desierto edificio. Uno es un sacerdote de nariz aguileña, orejas en punta, y piernas flacas. Rigtar busca un método para tumbar al sacerdote y repara en una ánfora de las que se emplean para el transporte de aceite apoyada contra la pared.

- Me he arriesgado mucho –dice el sacerdote- así que no regatees más. Éstos papeles valen más que eso. 

- No es culpa mía que no tuvieras tiempo de copiarlos y hayas tenido que robarlos. Un trato es un trato...

* * * 

Un poco antes, Imtohep y su maestro salen de la ciudadela siguiendo el rastro de un sacerdote, un mago no demasiado hábil, que fue el último en tocar los rollos de la biblioteca mágica. La búsqueda les lleva fuera de la ciudadela, hasta las casas de los campesinos aún rodeadas del limo procedente de la crecida del río. Los ocupantes de la humilde plataforma les dan  la bienvenida respetuosamente y les ayudan a limiparse los pies embarrados antes de subir. Cuatro niños les observan curiosos mientras Imtohep  interroga a la abuela.

- Sí, sí, estuvo aquí. Bendito sea el Dios, encontró al padre de hijo de mi segunda hija y han ido a buscarlo a la ciudad. 

- ¿Sabe dónde?

- A una taberna. Dice mi hija que fue un tal Wojann, un hombre del norte, fuerte y rico. Trerá bienes a ésta familia.

Imtohep mira incrédulo a la anciana y luego estalla en una carcajada.

* * *

Todos reunidos hallan por fín el rastro del sacerdote, ayudados por los poderes cronividentes del maestro de Imtohep, y éste les conduce ante una casa del recinto de los comerciantes. De repente se escucha un fuerte estrépito dentro, el de la loza al romperse en mil pedazos. 

- Apartaos –dice Wojann-

Y se lanza contra la puerta, arrancándola de los goznes al segundo intento, y es saludado por una jabalina silbante que pasa junto a su cabeza, cruza la calle a la velocidad del rayo y se hunde casi medio metro en la puerta de la casa de enfrente, arrebatando de paso el color de las caras de los guardias que acompañan al grupo.

Wojann se abalanza dentro de la casa, saltando sobre manos y pies antes de caer en la cuenta, a cubierto detrás de un tabique, de que sólo conoce a una persona capaz de semejante lanzamiento.

- ¡Rigtar!

- ¡Wojann! ¿Qué haces aquí?

- Busco a un sacerdote.

- Podías haber venido en otro momento, ¿no crees? Me has fastidiado un negocio perfecto –dice alzando un saquito de lino- 

- Bueno, bueno –tercia Imtohep, que acaba de entrar en la casa- Calmémonos y aclaremos el asunto. Vamos a ver; ahí dento debe haber un sacerdote...

***

- Y al final –dice Rurikk mientras baja un cuenco de cerveza- ¿En qué ha acabado todo?

- Era un asunto en realidad muy sencillo –dice Imtohep- No todos los sacerdotes son tan honrados y dedicados como se espera de ellos. Algunos aprovechan su posición para enriquecerse.

- ¿Aún más? -exclama Wojann- Pero si viven como reyes. ¿Para qué quieren más dinero, si pueden acceder a todo lo que necesiten?

- La vida del sacerdote exige también una disciplina de servicio al pueblo. Sin su dirección constante, el imperio se derrumbaría en cuestión de meses. Piensa en los trabajos necesarios para  acondicionar el río y los canales para la próxima crecida, el esfuerzo de coordinación para administrar la tierra y las cosechas. El poder de los sacerdotes es inmenso, porque se necesita de un uso constante de ese poder para mantener el imperio en marcha. 

- Pero a veces es mal usado, como ahora, y los sacerdotes usan ese poder para beneficiarse a ellos mismos. 

- Y eso es nefasto, porque se erosiona la autoridad y la confianza del pueblo. El poder pasa de ser un medio a un fin; ocurre como en éste caso, en el que se buscaba la riqueza a costa de los conocimientos acumulados por los magos de ésta ciudad durante siglos, o como en el de los Esclavizadores, para descubrir magias prohibidas.

- Y volviendo al sacerdote bribón...

- No sólo vendía rollos de la biblioteca, sino que también aprovechaba para seducir campesinas. No tiene más misterio. Cuando una de ellas tuvo un hijo suyo, simplemente pensó que lo más sencillo era endilgárselo a otro; ¿qué mejor que un extrajero de paso?

- ¿Qué será de él?

- Creo que nunca lo sabremos. Pero al menos hemos obtenido un buen beneficio de éste asunto a cambio de nuestra ayuda y silencio.

- Un rollo de papiro con conjuros poderosos –responde Azhel- Aunque son de magia blanca y sabéis que esa no es mi especialidad. Y permiso para mezclar polvo explosivo, que siempre nos puede ser muy útil.

- Sin contar un buen pico que emplearemos en una barca, provisiones y equipo necesario, ya que Azhel no quiere que vayamos volando.

- ¿Conoces un medio mejor de llamar la atención?

- ¿Porqué querría el comerciante esos rollos de la biblioteca mágica?

- Los comerciantes se han hecho muy ricos desde que Henmiar dejó de pagar los tributos –dice Imtohep-

- Desde que nos independizamos –corrige Wojann-

- Lo que sea. A pesar de naufragios, piratas, monstruos marinos, demonios, ángeles, tormentas e islas errantes los comerciantes son el único modo que tiene Nalai de adquirir las maderas y el metal del norte. Eso los ha hecho muy ricos. Pero el dinero por sí solo no otorga el poder; hay que emplearlo en algo. Tienen ya una flota mayor que la que pueden desplegar los templos, y pueden contratar mercenarios, pero les falta el poder mágico. Y sin querer faltar al respeto a nadie –dice mirando a Azhel- sólo los magos escolásticos ofrecen la versatilidad y la facilidad de enseñanza que los comerciantes podrían querer. Necesitan una escuela de magia, y para eso se requiere el conocimiento que los scerdotes llevan acumulando desde cientos de años.

- Está bien. Todo está aclarado. Entonces, ¿Cuándo nos pondremos en marcha?

- Muy pronto –dice Wojann levantándose-


----------



## Horacio (Oct 19, 2002)

Jajajajaja!

Muy bueno, misterio resuelto, y sin combate 
Mola...


----------



## Someone (Oct 23, 2002)

Poco después el grupo se encuentra en una barca de fondo plano, remontando a fuerza de remos el río Nalai. Pasa a su lado la ciudad de Kantut, el baluarte contra las criaturas de la jungla, que en ésta época del año estará inundada por las lluvias que aún seguirán cayendo en las montañas durante la mitad del año, hasta que vuelvan a cambiar los vientos; de ahí la necesidad del bote. 

Los últimos bastiones de vigilancia quedan atrás; el grupo recorre ahora el río solitario, ocupado sólo por las almadías que transportan la madera que se obtiene de la jungla río abajo; comparado con el tráfico normal del Nalai en las zonas pobladas, es como decir un río desierto. El dosel de la jungla se adivina ya en la lejanía, y al día siguiente el grupo sobrepasa los campamentos madereros ante la atenta y recelosa vigilancia de los guardas y soldados destacados como protección –o más bien como castigo, puesto que es un destino que ningún soldado quiere- Al fin, las orillas del río, que se estrecha cada vez más, quedan invadidas por una vegetación cada vez más sombría a medida que el cielo queda encapotado por las nubes que se acumulan camino de descargar en las montañas, o directamente lo hacen sobre el grupo. La sensación es nueva para muchos de ellos, pero pronto se hace desagradable y terminan maldiciendo el agua que cae del cielo.

Transcurren dos días de viaje, y el camino que seguían se difumina hasta tal punto que resulta imposible determinar cual es el curso del río en la estación seca entre la masa de agua lodosa que les rodea. Ahora el viaje transcurre en un escenario fantasmagórico, un laberinto de árboles retorcidos que surgen de su propio reflejo en el agua cenagosa. Avanzar se hace laborioso entre las barreras de raices aéreas, troncos caídos y masas de vegetación putrefacta atrapadas entre los dedos colgantes de la espesura. A veces tienes que cargar el bote a hombros; afortunadamente, teniendo a Rigtar entre ellos, eso no es problema. 

Si el grupo esperaba encontrar una explosión de vida en la jungla, sin embargo, han quedado chasqueados. Los animales se intuyen más que verse; de vez en cuando oyen gritos y aullidos lejanos y los chillidos de los pájaros, las ondas en el agua dejadas por el movimiento de los animales acuáticos, y a veces los que son capaces de ver en la oscuridad logran, por las noches, vislumbrar alguna forma que se escabulle en las sombras. 

Los únicos animales que son fácilmente visibles son los bichos. Los hay a millones, cubriendo árboles enteros, y tan desagradables que pronto Rurikk, que acostumbraba a adelantarse al bote empleando los árboles desiste de hacerlo después de acabar con docenas de picaduras repugnantes. 

Los miembros del grupo saben que en la jungla viven tribus de salvajes, bárbaros que se sabe detestan a cualquiera que venga de fuera. La primera prueba de su existencia la tienen cuando, un día, encuentran una masa de tierra que ha escapado de la inundación; árboles achaparrados rodean un mínimo claro rocoso que aún así no logra abrir un hueco hacia el cielo. Felices por poder estirar las piernas en un suelo que no se hunde bajo ellos, terminan por topar con una visión horrenda; el esqueleto de un ser humano, atado a un armazón de forma que quede como una siniestra advertencia que nadie puede pasar por alto. Algunos restos identifican el cadáver como un soldado de Nalai, y lo que es tanto o más inquietante es que le falta el cráneo.

- Hay cosas que no cambian con el lugar –dice Wojann- Ésta gente se parece en eso a los salvajes del bosque boreal, allí al oeste de Henmiar. Ellos también cazan cabezas.

- Razón de más entonces para no entretenerse aquí –contesta Imtohep- Mejor que atravesemos éste territorio lo más rápidamente que podamos, antes de que noten que estamos aquí.

- Es tarde para eso –dice Rurikk- Ya os he dicho que he visto a más de uno espiándonos desde lejos. Saben que estamos en la jungla desde hace tiempo. 

- Entonces antes de que se decidan a atacarnos.

- De todas formas éste es un buen lugar para descansar. Estaremos más cómodos que apretujados en la barca.

Terminando éstas palabras, Wojann alarga la mano para alcanzar una fruta de aspecto apetitoso que cuelga de la rama de un árbol. 

¡De repente la “fruta” alarga un tentáculo que se enrolla alrededor de su antebrazo! El agudo pinchazo en la palma de la mano se atenúa rápidamente a medida que su brazo se duerme y cuelga inerte.


----------



## Horacio (Oct 24, 2002)

Veneno!

Buen arma contra un PJ 

Y bonita descripcion, por cierto...


----------



## Someone (Oct 25, 2002)

Los demás acuden rápidamente a su lado, mientras Wojann saca su daga con la izquierda y apuñala a la alimaña que se aferra a su mano. Un gran chorro de sangre surge en el aire, y Wojann acuchilla varas veces más antes de que los restos de la criatura cuelguen inertes. Pero la sangre sigue saliendo a un ritmo aterrador.

- La boca sigue succionando, incluso después de muerta –dice Azhel- Siéntate, rápido.

Azhel extrae sin perder tiempo las espinas profundamente clavadas en la mano de Wojann y la venda. Luego hace un torniquete en el brazo para evitar que el veneno anestésico siga extendiéndose hasta encontrar un remedio mejor.

- Debiste darte cuenta de que ése arbol está seco –dice Rigtar- No podía dar fruto.

- ¿Quién te crees que soy? Lo mío no son las plantas –responde Wojann, bastante pálido- y el camuflaje del jodio bicho es muy bueno. ¿Cómo iba a saber que una fruta se dedica a chupar la sangre?

- Lo que pasó es mejor no lamentarlo tanto. Necesitaré algunas cosas de mi equipaje. ¿Alguien puede traérmelo?

- Yo iré –dice Rurikk- 

Los demás permanecen reunidos alrededor de Wojann, al que no le responde el brazo, totalmente anestesiado, cuando escuchan una terrible salpicadura de agua, como el emerger de um monstruo marino en busca de una presa descuidada. Que es exactamente lo que ha ocurrido; un enorme, enorme cocodrilo, chorreando agua cenagosa y lianas podridas ha atrapado a Rurikk entre sus fauces y lo agita de un lado a otro.

Rurikk chilla de terror cuando las fauces del cocodrilo se cierran sobre él y trata de escapar desesperado. Pero el primero en reaccionar es Imtohep, que se concentra profunda y rápidamente. La consciencia del reptil es primitiva; antigua y atrasada, sí, pero dentro del cerebro diminuto existe un centro del dolor. Y el psíquico lo estimula, aumenta y amplifica todo lo que puede. 

Aprovechando el rugido de la bestia, Rurikk se escabulle de entre sus dientes, huyendo hacia el grupo, donde Rigtar ya ha agarrado su arma favorita y acude para interponerse si es necesario en el camino del cocodrilo. Azhel termina su invocación y un rayo negro y crepitante surge de entre sus dedos como una chispa helada. El proyectil se pierde en su corpachón, pero el mago comprueba que con muy poco efecto. 

El combate entre Rigtar y el monstruo está a punto de empezar. El cocodrilo acelera rápidamente sobre sus cortas patas y estruja entre sus mandíbulas al poderoso Rigtar, que logra escaparse a pura fuerza de músculos y contraataca con el martillo, golpeando una y otra vez el cuerpo de la bestia. Pero es como si tratara de machacar una colina. Loco de furia, el monstruo se echa sobre él y lo vuelve a atrapar entre sus dientes zarandeándolo como a un muñero, tratando sólo de desgarrar y aplastar. Los ataques de Wojann y Rurikk parecen inútiles, como tratar de talar un árbol con un cuchillo.

Es entonces cuando el aire se oscurece por un momento, la realidad del mundo material coexistiendo con la de otra dimensión oscura. Dos alimañas peludas surgen de entre un brote de humo acre e inmediatamente, obedeciendo a un gesto de Azhel, se lanzan con saña sobre el monstruo. Casi inmediatamente, una andanada de los ya conocidos proyectiles surge de entre sus dedos e impactan al monstruo, que retrocede y ya no vuelve a levantarse.

Rigtar sale de debajo del enorme corpachón, desgarrado como después de haber pasado por una máquina de picar carne; es asombroso que aún pueda ponerse en pie. Azhel despide a las criaturas invocadas y reparte entre él y Rurikk algunos conjuros reparadores. Todos miran el cuerpo formidable del reptil, nadie tiene muchas ganas de hablar, hasta que Imtohep dice:

- Espero salir pronto de ésta maldita jungla.

Pero no es el último peligro al que se enfrentan ese día...


----------



## Someone (Oct 25, 2002)

Y me temo que eso es todo, al menos por ahora. La campaña no ha sabido encajar bien del todo el fin de las vacaciones y el inicio del curso académico, así que ahora jugamos, como quien dice, de higos a brevas. 

Trataré de poner actualizaciones cuando tenga más material. Entretanto, si me aburro y no tengo nada que hacer (una perspectiva poco probable) trataré de poner algún dibujillo, si me entero de cómo se hace, o a lo mejor una traducción al inglés, porque ésto lo leen cuatro gatos. Y me sobran tres.


----------



## Horacio (Oct 28, 2002)

¿No hay más? Buuuuuuaaaaaaaaaaa....
Horacio quiere máaaaaaaaaaaaas...
Buuuuuuuuuuuaaaaaaaaaa...


----------



## Someone (Oct 28, 2002)

No hay porqué ponerse así   Ésta semana son las Jornadas en Jerez; tal vez [(tal vez)] podamos jugar la semana que viene y/o la siguiente. Más allá de eso, los exámenes de diciembre asoman su fea cara. Así que no prometo mucho, me temo.


----------

